# Differente Betrachtung zum (Hamburger) Mattenfilter



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

in einem anderen Thread *"*
*Welcher Bio-Filter ist besser, der Pflanzen oder Japanmatten"*
wurden Filter und deren Medien, sowie deren Biologie und Effizienz hitzig diskutiert.

Mein Fokus lag dabei auf dem Mattenfilter mit direkter Durchströmung der Matten.

Hier mal ein beispielhafter Link mit zum Teil doch zu Deters sehr konträren Aussagen:

http://www.drta-archiv.de/wiki/pmwiki.php/TechnikMattenfilter/Kritik

Ich nehme mal aus dem anderen Thread ein paar Fragen und Aussagen mit und würde mir wünschen diese mal kritisch betrachtet zu bekommen und von allen Seiten zu beleuchten.



Phiobus schrieb:


> zu dem Filterschwämmen hätte ich aber trotzdem mal 'ne Frage an die Prof's.
> Die Aussagen zum HMF etc. decken sich ja mit der Aussage von @Knoblauchkröte. Ich kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz vorstellen das bei einer durchströmten Matte - bei meinem jetzigen Filter Multiclear 5000 sitzen derer 3 (x 5cm) hintereinander - oder z.B. auch beim Naturagart Horizontalfilter HMF-26 nach 3cm nix mehr Biologisch passiert wenn denn die Anströmgeschwindigkeit passt. Der Sauerstoff kann ja doch nicht nicht in so kurzer Zeit verbraucht sein - oder doch ?
> Wie ist die Theorie dahinter ? Wenn es an dem Sauerstoff liegt, wäre dann bei 10cm/min rund nach 18 sek alles verbraucht. Das kann ich garnicht glauben. Und wenn es daran läge. Müsste sich dann in dem nachfolgendem Filterschaum nicht eine Denitrifikation einstellen ?





Phiobus schrieb:


> sorry, hab Deinen Beitrag erst später gesehen. Das bei den längs der Fließrichtung aufgestellten Matten es nicht auf eine mechanische Filterung ankommt ist mir klar und logisch. Da nutz man wenn möglich die Sedimentation bei geringem Flow.... auch klar.
> Auch das der z.B. Naturagart mechanisch schon mal ganz anders arbeitet. Jetzt geht es aber um die Biologie der durchströmten Matte und was darin in den hinteren Zentimetern passiert. Wenn ich dazu im Netz suche findet man z.B. sowas:





Phiobus schrieb:


> http://www.drta-archiv.de/wiki/pmwiki.php/TechnikMattenfilter/Kritik





Phiobus schrieb:


> Da kann ich mancher Argumentation folgen, sehe gewisse Punkte auch differenziert, aber muss auch gestehen, bei viele Dingen (Chelatoren, Leitwert ,Kohlenstoffe ach und was nicht alles noch....) muss ich Mangels KnowHow der Zusammenhänge und fehlendem Hintergrundwissen leider aussteigen.
> 
> Insofern hoffe ich hier auf einen leicht verständliche Erklärung was da unten in der Matte so abgeht...





Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> der Biofilter "verbraucht" etwas Sauerstoff, meist weniger als 1 mg/l. Für eine Denitrifikation dagegen müsste der Sauerstoff komplett verbraucht sein.
> 
> ...





Phiobus schrieb:


> Hey Frank (2),
> Naja, so ganz würde ich es nicht pauschalisieren kommt ja auch auf dem Flow, zusätzliche Belüftung, Größe des Filters, Material und vieles mehr an, aber ich gehe erst mal auch von einem nicht so großem Sauerstoffverbrauch aus.
> Deine Berichte zur Sauerstoffmessung hatte ich mir damals schon angeschaut.
> Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit zur Sauerstoffmessung sonst würde ich mal meinen gepimpten Filter hinter den Matten messen, da muss nämlich definitiv alles Wasser durch die Matten. Wobei ich aber momentan auch keinen optimalen Flow mit 36cm/min habe, aber das könnte man ja steuern.
> ...





Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> was die biologische Abbauleistung angeht, lässt sich einfach sagen: je schneller das Wasser durch die Biostufe rauscht, desto mehr Futter kann abgebaut werden!
> 
> Verweildauer ist einzig ein Thema bei Kläranlagen, die nur EINEN Durchlauf haben.







Phiobus schrieb:


> Hmm, bei @Mushi hab ich nicht selten den Eindruck er provoziert / polarisiert gern.
> 
> Frank, kann ich jetzt an meinen Multiclear 'ne 20.000er Pumpe anschließen und alles wird gut ?
> Shit ab Werk hat er nur ne 1.5KL dabei. Die sind doch doof bei OxSE
> ...





Phiobus schrieb:


> Na gut, dann provozier ich mal ein Bisschen mit.
> 
> @Mushi Übrigens gut das Du einen Punkt nach Deinem Satz geschrieben hast, sonst hätte ich gar nicht gewusst das Du mit Deiner Erklärung fertig bist
> 
> ...





Phiobus schrieb:


> Ich würde momentan in die Richtung tendieren.
> Vorraussetzung die Strömung ist am untersten Limit (oder es ist zumindest noch "Spielraum" nach oben) des Volumenstroms welcher den Bakterien auch zuträglich ist um optimal zu funktionieren.
> Wenn ich die Strömung erhöhe, Ist die Abbauleistung "vorne" geringer und
> es ist mehr Besiedelungsraum im hinteren Bereich der Matte(n) übrig, da im vorderen Bereich keine vollständige Verstoffwechselung möglich ist.
> ...



So jetzt hoffe ich @Jürgen-V, die ganzen Aquariumsbesitzer mit viel HMF-Erfahrung und die anderen Spezialisten sind bereit sich einzubringen...

LG an alle und danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe !


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,
 hier mal mein alter einfacher Mattenfilter mit __ Hel-X und Pflanzgraben im Anschluss, (LH ca. 5-6 m³/h)
das Ganze hat 4 Jahre sehr gut funktioniert - dann wurde umgebaut 



 

 



die 1. Reinigung erfolgte nach ca. 1Jahr


 

 

 

 



und so sah es im Teich aus


 

 



NO2  und NO3 waren nicht nachzuweisen (Stäbchentest), Sauerstoffgehalt 

ab hier ca. gehen die Beiträge dazu los: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/385840/


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Hey Mitch und alle die da noch kommen werden.
Ich stelle mir es so vor das nicht alle wild Ihre Fragen zum Bau von Filtern, Dokus u.v.a. hier posten, *sonder eher die Essenz zum Thema durchströmte Filtermatte im Fokus steht*. *Da können später alle Interessierten dieses komprimierte Wissen nutzen und es auf ihre jeweilige Anwendung adaptieren.*

Also mehr Richtung Grundlagen und Fachbeiträge. Mal schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich auch so viel Wissen das wir unsere Fachbeiträge diesbezüglich ergänzen wollen und können.

Kannst Du mehr zu Deinen Erfahrungen mit den Matten, Strömung und biologische Filterung bei verschiedenen Umgebungsvariablen berichten?
Speziell ob die NO², NO³ Werte  schon direkt hinter den Matten stark abnahm und welche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit durch die Matten herrschte?

Wobei Dein Bodenfilter mich persönlich auch sehr interessiert, da ich seit diesem Jahr ebenffalls einen mit Lavafüllung betreibe, hierzu können wir ja gesondert schreiben.
Du hast ja die Matten in Abstand aufgebaut, hattest Du Vergleichswerte zu direkt hintereinandergesetzen Matten?

Für mich als Wissensdurstigen, stellt z.B. sich die Frage:
Habe ich hier fünf Mattenfilter hintereinander und mit welchen Wasserwerten (welche Veränderung) kann ich hinter jeder Matte rechnen. Ist es wirklich absolut sinnvoll die Matten getrennt zu stellen und warum. Deters behauptet ja das jede weitere Matte biologisch nutzlos ist.
Gut, Du und viele andere nutzten natürlich mindestens die mechanische Filterung speziell mit verschiedenen Porenweiten bei mehreren Matten... Aber dazu bedarf es nur wenig Wissen und ist sicherlich allen eingängig.


VG Tom


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Kannst Du mehr zu Deinen Erfahrungen mit den Matten, Strömung und biologische Filterung bei verschiedenen Umgebungsvariablen berichten?


so genau hab ich es nie betrachtet da der filter ja sehr gut funktioniert hat, ca. 5m³/h Durchfluss, Matten mit 3cm / 5cm,



Phiobus schrieb:


> Speziell ob die NO², NO³ Werte schon direkt hinter den Matten stark abnahm und welcher Volumenstrom jeweils in der Kammer herrschte.


nein, der Filter ist seit 2015 Geschichte, die Wasserwerte hab ich im Teich gemessen, ich glaub nicht das da jemand seine einzelnen Matten vermessen will & kann

... mehr kann ich leider nicht mehr dazu beitragen.


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Na ist ja nicht schlimm, selbst ein Beitrag der "nur" weitere wichtige Fragen aufzeigen würde ist ein guter Beitrag ! Und das ergab sich ja hier.
Ich bin selber ja einer mit wenig Erfahrung. Dieser Thread wäre in der Hand eines Fachmanns besser aufgehoben und würde sicherlich noch viel strukturierter verlaufen als ich es hoffe zu erreichen. Also los ihr Spezies, drängelt euch vor


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich absolut sinnvoll die Matten getrennt zu stellen und warum.


*z.B. um sie leichter mal reinigen zu können, so ein "dicker" Mattenblock ist nicht leicht.*

**


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Ja auch das, das könnte man aber auch mit mehreren "dünnen Einzelmatten" hintereinader lösen, egal ob mit oder ohne Abstand.
Versuche mal bitte Deine zuletzt erstellten Postings zu bearbeiten so lang Du es editieren kannst und bevor Du ein Neues öffnest. Das macht so einen Thread etwas übersichtlicher. Auch von mir hast Du etwas zitiert was Du jetzt in meiner ersten Antwort so gar nicht mehr finden wirst.
Z.B. habe ich den Volumenstrom geändert in Strömungsgeschwindigkeit durch die Matte. Da ein Volumenstrom ohne nähere Daten zum Filteraufbau wenig aussagekräftig ist, aber die Strömungsgeschwindigekeit durch die Matte für viele verschiedene Bauarten/ -Größen von Filtern eine eindeutig Aussage zulässt.



mitch schrieb:


> so genau hab ich es nie betrachtet da der filter ja sehr gut funktioniert hat



Genau so handhaben es viele und das ist wenn es funktioniert gar nicht verkehrt. Wir müssen etwas was sich als probat erwiesen hat nicht immer wieder neu erfinden. Wir schauen ab, bauen nach, und wenn es klappt dann muss der der zu dieser Variante die Basis geliefert hat ja auch mit seinen Aussagen richtig liegen... meinen wir zumindest,
aber was ist wenn es nur durch Glück funktioniert?

Dazu kommt noch, wenn man einen Neubau oder auch nur einen Umbau plant und nichts zum abkupfern hat, oder es bei mir nicht einfach so umsetzbar ist?
Dann ist es schön wenn man geeignete Mittel an die Hand bekommt / die Grundlagen verstehen kann, um nicht ständig durch Umbau optimieren zu müssen, sondern vorab in die "optimale" Richtung zu planen und dies umzusetzen zu können.

Vielleicht findet sich auf die schnelle mal jemand mit ähnlichen Filteraufbauten der Lust und Zeit hat seinem Mattenfilter mit Meßwerten auf den Zahn (nee, die Pore) zu fühlen.

Ist natürlich nicht ganz so einfach dazu allgemeingültige Aussagen zu basteln. Ich kann nicht mal eben so vor und hinter den Matten eine Messreihe fahren und dann schnell auf z.B. einen anderen Volumenstrom umschalten. Denn auf Dauer wird sich sicherlich der Bakterienrasen verändern und die Messwerte werden sich über einen längerem Zeitraum hierdurch wandeln.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Sep. 2017)

Du strebst eine wissenschaftliche Betrachtung mit wissenschaftlichen Daten an.
Du möchtest eine absolut strukturierte Betrachtung hier in dem Thema mit Vorgabe wie jemand zu antworten hat oder zu zitieren.
Du weißt aber schon, dass das Forum "Hobby"-Gartenteich heißt, ja?
Niemand kann und wird dir das hier alles so liefern können.

Erstens weil niemand denselben Filter hat, niemand dazu denselben Besatz, niemand denselben Schmutz- oder Futtereintrag, niemand denselben Vorfilter, niemand....

Zweitens weil niemand die benötigten Messgeräte dazu hat, geschweige denn überhaupt Möglichkeiten zu messen.
Außer die Koi-Fraktion werden nur wenige mit allerhand Möglichkeiten ausgerüstet sein, oder dem Ganzen Interesse schenken ob sich der Sauerstoffwert hinter einer frontal durchströmten Filtermatte um 0,01 mg/l O2 verändert hat.

Drittens hat niemand Lust seinen Filter pausenlos zu modifizieren um Messreihen zu produzieren. Das kostet Geld, Zeit und pausenlose Veränderungen von bestehenden und bereits funktionierenden System sind einfach kontraproduktiv für das ganze System. 

So wie Mitch es schon gesagt hat kann man einfach zufrieden sein, wenn es dann funktioniert und auch "eingelaufen" ist. 
Und dieser Prozess des Einlaufens dauert mitunter Monate, wenn nicht sogar Jahre.
Nur solche eingelaufenen Filter sind schlagkräftig, resistent und zuverlässig. 
Daher mein Tipp: Finger weg und nicht pausenlos umbauen.

NO2 ebenso wie NH4 wird außerdem auch im ganzen restlichen Teichsystem abgebaut und nicht nur im Filter. 
Jemand mit mehr Wand- und Bodenfläche, und Pflanzzonen hat automatisch mehr Biorasen, als der der im Filter zur Verfügung steht.
Auch die Rohrsysteme haben Biobelag der mitarbeitet.

Zu NO3 kann ich dir sagen, dass dies in den Matten nicht abgebaut wird, da es dazu ein anaerobes Millieu benötigt, welches man in einem Koiteich zB unter allen Umständen vermeiden möchte. Daher baut man die Filtermatten auch auf Abstand und lässt das Wasser sinnvollerweise nur vorbei strömen und nicht frontal durch eine feste Packung.
Ich habe beides gehabt. Von der frontalen Durchströmung kann ich dir sagen, dass die Matten bei MIR ruck zuck verschlammt waren und anfingen zu stinken, während der Aufbau auf Abtand und top-down-Durchströmung bisher wartungsfrei funktioniert.Von unten nach oben ist natürlich auch möglich oder längst durchströmt.

Es wäre besser du wendest dich mit deinem Vorhaben an eine Uni die solche Messreihen in der von dir gewünschten Qualität durchführen kann.
Aber selbst dort wird man ein Modell erschaffen mit "festen" Parametern, weil man sonst nichts vergleichen kann.
Und da ist man dann wieder an dem Punkt, dass diese festen Parameter nunmal in der Realität nirgends vorherschen werden.
Daher sagt man ja auch jeder Teich ist anders. Und ich garantiere dir, dass sich jeder Teich sogar im Jahresverlauf nochmal ändert und andere Parameter aufweist die sich auf die von dir angefragten Werte auswirken werden. Also ein absolutes Chaos an Einflussfaktoren.

Die Basis zum Aufbau von Mattenfiltern braucht man hier übrigens nicht neu erschaffen. Diese Filter existieren und funktionieren schon hundert und tausendfach.
Wenn du dich in den Koiforen umsiehst und diverse Videoblogs schaust, wirst du etliche dieser gut funktionierenden Mattenfilter sehen.
Gerne kannst du in meiner Baudoku zum Rolls Royce Teich nachlesen wie man so einen Filter aufbauen sollte.
Das hat dann auch nichts mit Glück zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass man vom Wissen anderer profitiert, auch wenn es keine wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen dazu gibt.

Je nach Besatz in deinem Teich kann es sich anbieten so einen Mattenfilter zusätzlich zu belüften.
Wenn ein großer Biofilter mal richtig eingefahren ist, kann der schon ordentlich Sauerstoff zehren und zusätzlich mit den Fischen dann deinen Teich in Regionen bringen, die nicht mehr förderlich sind. Der Sauerstoffbedarf der Bakterien ist auf die Einzelne allerdings sehr gering. Ein ordentliche Anströmung des Filtermediums reicht eigentlich schon völlig aus um die kleinen Racker mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen. Bei vielen hat sich daher eine Intervallgesteuerte Belüftung der Filtermedien als ausreichend bewiesen. 

Gerne kann ich dir eine Liste zusammenstellen mit diversen Beiträgen zu Japanmatten-Filtern die ich auch selber für meinen eigenen Filter als Inspiration genutzt habe.


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Florian,



Teich4You schrieb:


> So wie Mitch es schon gesagt hat kann man einfach zufrieden sein, wenn es dann funktioniert und auch "eingelaufen" ist.


Ich und viele andere (Un-)Wissende, Forumsmitglieder, Teich- und Aquariumsbesitzer und anderweitige Anwender haben wohl anscheinend einen anderen Ansatz als Du.
Ich werde schnell müde wenn ich tausende Worte lese und feststellen muss, da ist nichts drin aus dem ich lernen kann.

Insofern habe ich mir gewünscht ein wenig, oder lieber noch ganz viel, Grundlagen hier zusammenzutragen um daraus das große Ganze näher beurteilen zu können. Und um dann eben Deine hoch gepriesenen Modelle entwickeln zu können. Insofern ist jedes Wort hier das dem Ausleben von Animositäten gilt _unnütz!_
Das "große Ganze" ist momentan nicht mal für mich. Denn wie Du siehst brauch ich mit meiner Pfütze dieses komplexe Wissen gar nicht. Ein "trial and error"- Umbau dauert bei meinen Volumina ein paar Minuten bis Stunden und kostet nur ein paar Euro. Ich denke da momentan eher an alle diejenigen welche ihr Wissen erweitern wollen oder auch diejenigen die es dringend benötigen (werden / wie ich wenn z.B. mein Neubau ansteht).
Gerne verlagern wir vorerst Dein "Kreuzfeuer" auf persönliche PN's. Du solltest Dir dann aber vorab bewusst sein...
Diese Nachrichten bin ich bereit öffentlich zu machen. Denn ich habe was meine Person angeht nie das Problem gehabt zu sagen das ich etwas nicht weiß oder kann!
Denn wie Du oben siehst:



Phiobus schrieb:


> Ich bin selber ja einer mit wenig Erfahrung. Dieser Thread wäre in der Hand eines Fachmanns besser aufgehoben und würde sicherlich noch viel strukturierter verlaufen als ich es hoffe zu erreichen. Also los ihr Spezies, drängelt euch vor



Ich schaue auch gern "nach oben" auf Leute die in einigen Bereichen einfach "'ne Menge mehr drauf haben" als ich momentan und kann diesen das dann - ein wenig neidisch - auch zugestehen, Du auch ?

Ich könnte jetzt jeden Deiner Absätze ebenfalls "zerhacken", aber ich werde leider schon wieder müde...

Insofern bitte ich dich als "Wissenden" doch etwas zu den Grundlagen und Fachwissen beizutragen und nicht nur Behauptungen wiederzugeben, welche Du aber nicht mit Hintergrundwissen füllen und erklären kannst.
Wenn Du etwas nicht erklären, aber Quellen postest welche zur Erklärung und Wissenserweiterung (bitte etwas komprimiert) beitragen können, werden Deine Worte hier gern gelesen.

Danke


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Servus Tom

Danke für dein Bemühen, hier einen Thread zu kreieren, der die Grundlagen der vielfältigen Filtertechniken beschreibt .

Ich befürchte allerdings, daß du nicht mehr als "nur" Biespiele von funktionierenden Filtern hier zusammen bringst wirst.
So wie der Filter von Mitch bzw. anderen Usern ...

Der grundlegende Aufbau von Filtern sollte hier schon oft genug beschrieben worden sein. Die biologischen Grundlagen sind ja auch schon zur genüge dargebracht worden.

Deshalb verstehe ich nicht auf was du wirklich hinaus willst. 

Genauere biologische Daten, wie beispielsweise die O² Konzentrationen zwischen den Medien sind einfach wahrscheinlich bei vielen Betreibern von Filtern nicht von Interesse.
Der Filter muß "funktionieren". 

Aber vielleicht melden sich noch ein oder mehrere User und können die Meßwerte liefern. Nur ob die dann auch bei anderen Teichen zutreffen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps:: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich begrüße solche Threads wo es um Grundlagen geht.


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,

keine Angst, bin in keinster Weise angegriffen oder dergleichen.
_
Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst das Aufgrund der Komplexität dieses Themas, es primär vorzuziehen wäre nach Kopie, Versuch und Irrtum vorzugehen. _

Aber ich glaube dennoch, dass hier im Forum, und in Quellen im Netz die Mitglieder benennen können, noch vieles an Wissen "weit gestreut" ist, was uns allen unser Hobby stark vereinfachen und erleichtern kann.
Und wenn "am Ende" unsere Wissensdatenbank nur in der Form eine Erweiterung findet das man die Theorie hobbyistisch ausser acht lassen sollte, so ist vielen Hilfesuchenden schon geholfen.
Ich bin bei meinem Miniteich auch eher derjenige der mit kleinem finanziellen Aufwand ständig versucht probate Lösungen zu integrieren, obwohl ich jetzt schon wassertechnisch nicht mehr viel erreichen kann. Bei meinem Neubau hoffe ich auf das Wissen was wir hier vereinigen können und auch besonders auf die Hilfe von vielen Mitglieder.

Machen wir uns nichts vor. Viele der neuen Threads und da beziehe ich diesen mit ein, gründen darauf, dass es an verlässlichen Aussagen und komprimierten Hintergründen der Filterbiologie scheitert. Es werden immer wieder die gleichen und ähnliche Fragen gestellt, es wird immer weniger von Wissenden geantwortet (weil auch sie müde werden), auf die Suche verwiesen und die Suchenden (auch ich) verlieren sich zu oft im Lesen von x Internetseiten und schauen von ellenlangen Videos deren Inhalt man mit drei Sätzen wiedergeben könnte.

Mein Ansatz war primär unsere Wissensdatenbank zu erweitern, um für jeden Hilfesuchenden eine verlässliche Quelle im Netz zu darzustellen.
Ich meine alle diesbezüglichen Fachbeiträge unserer Datenbank gelesen und überwiegend verstanden zu haben (frech behauptet ist ja halb bewiesen ) und meine es fehlt irgendwie noch so einiges. Bin aber bei weitem nicht der, dem ein Urteil zusteht!

Lieben Gruß
Tom

PS:


Digicat schrieb:


> Die biologischen Grundlagen sind ja auch schon zur genüge dargebracht worden.



Wenn ich hier wirklich nicht genug recherchiert oder verstanden habe, so bitte ich um Entschuldigung, dann ist mein Thread ebenfalls unnütz und ich bitte Löschung. Ich bin bei weitem kein Freund von Aufbau von sinnlosem "Datenmüll". Und das wären dann meine Beiträge...


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Unter biologischen Grundlagen verstehe ich dieses Thema (Wasserchemie) im Forum Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (15. Sep. 2017)

Abseits vom Thema sei mir eine Bemerkung erlaubt: Wissende sind wissende geworden, weil sie meist selbst aktiv geworden sind und aus der Vielzahl bestehender Infos für ihren Teich das brauchbare herausgefunden haben. Niemand ist früh aufgewacht und "peng" - wissend. Es ist im Grunde bei diesem Thema hier nicht anders als bei anderen Themen in anderen Foren/Gruppen, um wissender zu werden muss man eben nach wie vor selbst aktiv werden. 
Das nur mal um diese merkwürdige Abgrenzung von "Wissenden" und "Unwissenden" mal ein wenig in Frage zu stellen und 100% nicht böse gemeint.

In dem Mattenfilter-Bereich zähle ich mich jetzt zu den unwissenden, mit Teich ganz ohne Filter.


----------



## tosa (15. Sep. 2017)

na, da kochen die Emotionen.........

eigentlich ist es doch gar nicht so schwer.

Vorfilterung - Biofilter - UVC = fertig

Desto feiner die Vorfilterung ist, desto weniger Dreck muss der Biofilter abbauen und kann zudem nicht versiffen.

Biofilter kann in Moving Bed erfolgen, Matten, Kombinationen, Rieselfilter, unbewegtem Helix, Siporax etc.; da gibt es zu allem eigene Meinungen. Bei dem einen funktioniert es mit Siporax, bei nächsten geht damit der Fisch krachen. Jeder muss für sich selbst den richtigen Weg finden. Das beste Beispiel ist die große Fa. O... die selber verschiedene Systeme der biologischen Filterung anbietet. Aber auch dort ist es so das es bei dem einen mit den Schwämmen klappt, beim nächsten wieder nicht. Letztendlich gibt es nicht das für alle passende.

Da hat Florian auch Recht, denn jeder Teich, jedes Futter, jeder Fisch mehr oder weniger beeinflusst ganz einfach die Werte. Ob es o2 oder Nitrit ist. Es gibt Teiche die kämpfen mit dem PH, bei dem einen zu hoch, beim nächsten zu niedrig. Selbst der Nitritabbau ist massiv abhängig von dem KH-Wert. Der eine hat KH5 und es funktioniert, der nächste hat KH 15 und es funktioniert in gleicher Bauweise nicht. Manchmal eiert der Nitritwert auch nur aufgrund des Futters, auch solche Beispiele sind mir bekannt, da wurde dann das Futter umgestellt und schon paßt alles.

Das einfache Plug-and-Play-System was bei jedem paßt wird es einfach nie geben.


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Sep. 2017)

Hei, bin Aquarianer mit HMF in mehreren Aufzuchtbecken und Hälterungs/Zierbecken.
In Zierbecken mit verhältnismäßig wenig, alteingessenem Fisch, mag es noch ohne Wasserwechsel funktionieren (näää, wiederstrebt mir total), in stärker besetzten Aufzuchtbecken nicht.
Dabei geht es nichtnur um Denitrifikation, sondern auch um entfernen von überschüssigen Nährstoffen/Mineralien (Leitwert steigt ja an) und hinzuzufügen von Verbrauchtem übers Frischwasser.
Das kann man mit Wasserzusätzen, Pülverchen und Tröpfchen nicht leisten.
Meine Pflanzenbecken funktionieren nur, wenn ich die Wasserwechselintervalle einhalte...

Bei Neuzugängen ist auch die Entfernung von Baktieren, __ Parasiten und Pilzen im Freiwasser durch Wasserwechsel nicht zu unterschätzen.
Das kann ein HMF ebenfalls nicht leisten.
UV-C ist nur Zeitlich begrenzt sinnvoll, bei Akuten Erkrankungen, weil es in den Nährstoffhaushalt eingreift und Spurenelemente zerstört.
Es ist auch so, das "volle" HMF Calcium rauben. Phosphate werden dort mit Eisen ausgefällt, die dann das Calcium aufnehmen.
Säuren fressen die Karbonathärte weg, der PH sinkt. Ok, Huminstoffe puffern, aber auch nur in einem gewissen Rahmen.
Wann das immer auffällt ist an den Schneckengehäusen. Die laugen aus und zeigen Schäden. Auch in Teichen.
Von daher ist es wichtig die Matten auchmal durchzudrücken und auch den Schlamm am Teichboden/Im Aquarium zu einem gewissen Anteil zu reduzieren.
Je weniger "Scheißer" im Teich sind, desto weniger Arbeit damit. Biotope ohne kann man eigentlich lange Jahre ganz in Ruhe lassen.
Also im Aquarium ist es theoretisch mit sehr wenig Fisch möglich das als geschlossenes System zu betreiben. Aber der bessere Weg ist, ab und zu mal den Wasserhahn aufzudrehen und einen Teilwassewechsel von mind. 60% durchzuführen. In Aufzuchtbecken ehr mehr und öfters. Fische wachsen sonst nicht und bekommen Probleme mit dem Aufbau ihres "Skeletts"
Fische lieben Wasserwechsel und belohnen einen mit strahlenden Farben, lebhaftem Verhalten, besonders kurz nach dem WW, Lebensfreude pur und Balzen mit Begeisterung.

Ein Aquarium kann man nicht mit einem großen Teich mit relativ wenig Fisch vergleichen. (Wassermenge die Pro cm Fisch zur Verfügung steht)
Man sollte das mal in Relation setzen. Evt. ist es an den Wasserwerten auszumachen, ob da ein Vergleich möglich ist.
Oft werden Teiche über ihre Verhältnisse besetzt (Goldfische) und da läßt sich trefflich drüber streiten, ob das Sinn macht, oder nicht.

Bin überglücklich mit meinem kleinen Biotop, das auch Filterlos läuft.
Der Filter hat nur genervt, Tiere und kleinstlebewesen geschreddert. Habe ihn dann in einen Teichkorb gepackt und den mit Filterwatte gefüllt, Außenrum ein netz, das keine Insekten und Molchlarven eingesaugt werden. Das war dann immer im Falschen Moment verstopft und mußte gereinigt werden... Irgendwann hab ich ihn dann im Frühjahr in der Garage gelassen und dort steht er immernoch im Wassereimer..eigentlich könnte ich ihn auch wegschmeißen...

Hier prallen Interessen aufeinander, de man so schnell nicht auseinanderdröseln kann.
Miniteich, WinzGoldfischteich, Kleinbiotope, Naturteiche, Koiteich, Schwimmteich,...
Die kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren...
VG Monika


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Monika,

erst mal vielen Dank für Deine noch allgemeinen Hinweise. Ich hoffe auf mehr und genauere Informationen von Dir und den unzähligen mit eben solchen (Aquariums-) Erfahrungen. Ich meine das Du/Ihr Aquarianer genau die Richtigen seid um die  Teichler hier ein wenig voran zu bringen. Für mich sind eure (kleinen) und oft stark besetzten Becken nämlich so eine Art "Loborbedingung", und das ist nicht abwertend gemeint, ganz im Gegenteil!
Wie in der Physik halt ein annähernd abgeschlossenes System. Über alle Einträge könnte Ihr relativ genau Aufschluss geben. Umwelteinflüsse ausschließen oder genau spezifizieren.
Und ihr habt viele viele Jahre Erfahrung mit Filtermatten. Haltet gewisse Parameter (z.B.Temperatur, Licht, Nährstoffeintrag) konstant. Das können wir bei unseren Teichen gar nicht. Und genau solche Modelle, braucht man um "Naturgesetze" zu analysieren, Regeln und Formel zu definieren, um diese dann auf ein nicht ideales System wie den Teich zu adaptieren.

Ich bin leider nicht ganz der Richtige um dies alles genau beurteilen zu können. Denn meine Erfahrung bezgl. Aquarien begrenzt sich auf das Zuschauen und ab und an mal diskutieren, und ich treibe mich auch nicht in Aquarienforen rum und wenn dann nur, wenn ich Lösungsansätze für meinen speziellen Fall suche.
Für die "großen Teichbesitzer" bin ich dann auch wieder nicht repräsentativ, werde vielleicht auch eher belächelt. Denn bei meiner Wassermenge zähle ich mich auch noch zu den "Laboraufbauten". 

Wenn hier alle sofort schreien Temperaturschwankungen, Nährstoffeintrag und was nicht alles, werden wir nie genaue Regeln aufstellen und Ausblicke geben können, dann brauchen wir mit einer genauen Betrachtung zur Beurteilung gar nicht anzufangen.

*Und wir werden bis zum Weltuntergang nach der Methode Trial and Error fahren.* 

Nein ich bin kein Pastor, auch wenn es sich etwas wie das Wort zum Sonntag liest.

Viele Grüße an alle
Tom


----------



## tosa (16. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Haltet gewisse Parameter (z.B.Temperatur, Licht, Nährstoffeintrag) konstant.


tja, das sind in einem Teich aber undefinierbare Parameter. Wenn du bei deiner Betrachtung ein Reinraumlabor suchst und das versuchen willst in die Natur zu übertragen ist der Gau schon vorgeplant.



Phiobus schrieb:


> Wenn hier alle sofort schreien Temperaturschwankungen, Nährstoffeintrag und was nicht alles, werden wir nie genaue Regeln aufstellen und Ausblicke geben können, dann brauchen wir mit einer genauen Betrachtung zur Beurteilung gar nicht anzufangen.


Genau das sind die Parameter die in der Natur vorkommen. Wenn du diese nicht betrachten willst bau dir einen Indoorteich oder ein Aquarium.



Phiobus schrieb:


> *Und wir werden bis zum Weltuntergang nach der Methode Trial and Error fahren.*


bei deiner Herangehensweise wird genau das eintreten.


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Wenn hier alle sofort schreien Temperaturschwankungen, Nährstoffeintrag und was nicht alles, werden wir nie genaue Regeln aufstellen und Ausblicke geben können, dann brauchen wir mit einer genauen Betrachtung zur Beurteilung gar nicht anzufangen.


Hallo Tom,
genau so verhält es sich, kein Teich ist mit einem anderen vergleichbar. Trial & Error kann durch Erfahrung am/mit eigenen Teich wettgemacht werden.
Unsere privaten "klein Biosphären" lassen sich nun mal nicht in "gewünschte" Normen pressen - ist halt einfach nur Natur.

Klar wäre es toll wenn man alles im voraus festlegen könnte, und dann auch noch zu 100% funktioniert.
Dann hätte aber jeder den gleichen Teich daheim - aber sowas möchte ich dann doch lieber nicht, es soll nur ein Hobby sein und keine Wissenschaft daraus werden.


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2017)

Torsten, ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden. Tom sind deine Worte bewußt und strebt solche Aufbauten auch nicht an, sondern man könnte durch solche angenäherten Aufbauten Meßwerte bekommen, die als Reverenz zu verstehen sind.

Beispiel:
Bei x Besatz reichen 3 Filtermatten aus mit y m³ Luft/min Belüftung
Bei y Besatz reichen 5 Filtermatten aus mit z m³ Luft/min Belüftung
Zugrunde liegend ein Wasserdurchsatz von 5.000 Liter/Std.

Try and Error wären dann nur mehr die Umweltbedingungen, die aber eigentlich mit dem Filter nix mehr zu tun haben, sondern eigentlich nur mit dem Besatz.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## tosa (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,

genau das ist ja das Problem. Es kann keine Pauschalisierung stattfinden.

Folgende Probleme stehen dem entgegen:
- Lage des Teiches
- Sonneneinstrahlungsdauer
- die Wasserwerte vom Ausgangswasser (Leitung, Brunnen etc.)
- Fischbesatz (welcher, Größe, Anzahl)
- Futterauswahl (z.B. der Proteinanteil; ist dieser sehr hoch verändert das sehr schnell die WW)
- Bauform und Tiefe des Teiches
- Schmutzeintrag durch die Natur (Felder, Bäume, Blüten etc.)
- Wassertemperatur
etc.

Bei einem Aquarium habe ich Länge x Breite x Höhe, optimale Schmutzeintragsbedingungen etc.

Das sind alles Faktoren die das biologische Gleichgewicht in einem Teich sehr schnell verändern können.

Mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis von einer PN vor kurzer Zeit:

Hallo Torsten, ich kriege meinen Nitritwert nicht runter!

Frage von mir:
Was fütterst Du?

Antwort:
Coppens TopKoi

Antwort von mir:
Wechsel mal das Futter auf OSW-Mix

Ergebnis:
Nitritwert hat sich deutlich verbessert


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2017)

Servus Torsten

Da bin ich anderer Meinung.

Gehen wir von meinem Beispiel aus


> Beispiel:
> Bei x Besatz reichen 3 Filtermatten aus mit y m³ Luft/min Belüftung
> Bei y Besatz reichen 5 Filtermatten aus mit z m³ Luft/min Belüftung
> Zugrunde liegend ein Wasserdurchsatz von 5.000 Liter/Std.



Ich weiß, der Teich liegt in der prallen Sonne, ein Kastanienbaum und eine Tanne stehen jeweils 5m im Norden neben dem Teich.
Ich weiß es könnten Tannennadeln und Blätter des Kastanienbaumes und die Kastanien in den Teich fallen.

Ich setze Forellen im Teich aus ...
Ich setzte Koi im Teich aus ...
usw.

Der Filter ist jeweils für die eingebrachte Fischmenge ausgelegt und trotzdem funktioniert mein Teich nicht. Die Forellen sterben mir weg. Die Koi sehe ich nicht mehr weil der Teich "Grün" ist.
Wie jetzt ???
Die Forellen sterben wegen der Wassertemperatur ... falscher Besatz.
Die Koi werde ich nur dann sehen, wenn ich versuche den Laub/Nadeleintrag zu verhindern ... falscher Teichstandort..
Usw.

Viele der hier im Forum genannten Probleme sind Haus gemacht.
Teiche werden unüberlegt gebaut.
Hauptsache Loch im Garten, Wasser marsch. Golfische in die Pfütze ......... dann kommt auf einmal ein Hilfeschrei ....

Leider glaubt der Mensch er kann die Natur besiegen und kämpft gegen alles und jeden Umwelteinfluß an, statt mit der Natur zu planen. Was nicht geht, geht halt nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## tosa (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,

bei ein paar deiner Aussagen bin ich voll bei dir, aber du selber beschreibst die individuelle, differenzierte Betrachtung jedes Teiches. Und genau das ist das Problem. Bei einem Aquarium kann ich viel verallgemeinern, diese werden mit entsprechender Beleuchtung versehen etc. diese ist minutengenau zu steuern. Allein dieses Jahr weicht z.B. aufgrund des Wetters teilweise alles ab. So sind Teiche massiv durch Regenwasser übergelaufen, die WW haben sich deutlich verändert, PH-Werte waren plötzlich tiefer als normal, KH-Werte teils gar nicht vorhanden. Das kann im nächsten Jahr bereits anders sein.

Aber z.B. KH brauchen die denitrifizierenden Bakterien um den Nitritwert zu senken. Und somit ist ein Teich ganz eindeutig nicht zu 100% labormäßig zu planen.


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Ihr Gleichgesinnten,

und an die vielen anderen, z.B. jene welche eher weniger mit Naturwissenschaften am Hut haben.

In der Erstellung und Anwendung von Gesetzen und Regeln kann man NIE Einzelfälle genau definieren. Da gibt es z.B. dann den Ansatz des *Sicherheitsfaktors*.

Mal ein einfaches Beispiel:

Ein Aufzug ist für 20 Personen ausgelegt (20x durchschnittliches Körpergewicht von 75 kg =1,5 Tonnen)
Dieses muss das Aufzugseil halten (natürlich auch den Aufzug und alles andere, aber das ist ja eine meßbare Konstante)
Nun kommen aber da auch Umwelteinflüsse zum Tragen, z:b. der Dreck der sich auf dem gefetteten Seil niederschlägt und Rolle und Seil zusätzlich durch z.B. erhöhten Abrieb belastet.
Dieses ist nur schwerlich in Formeln zu pressen. Hinzu kommt natürlich auch die Alterung der Bauteile, die "Ermüdung".

Fachleute legen dann einen Sicherheitsfaktor fest. Z.B. beim Seil den Faktor 6.
Jetzt muss das Seil bei Konstruktion nicht nur die 1500 kg Personenmasse plus vielleicht 'ne Tonne Aufzugmasse = insg. 2500 kg augelegt werden.
Nein,   es muss um zulässig und abnahmefähig zu sein für 6x 2500 kg also 15 Tonnen ausgelegt sein...

Adaptiert auf unser Hobby.

Die Umwelteinflüsse sind verschieden... Ja, "jeder Teich ist anders" und bla und blub...

Wir haben einige abschätzbare Variablen ..  können z:b. abschätzen wie viel wir füttern (wollen) und der Hersteller und unsere Forrumskumpel sagen uns welche Futtermenge ungefähr bei welchen Umweltbedingungen abgebaut werden können. Geben uns ein paar Infos zum Bioabteil etc. Allerdings dürfen diese Leuter nicht überfiltern. da greift nämlich schon ein Sicherheitsfaktor !

Ich will genau so viel, doppelt so viel, 100 mal so viel Fisch...
Danach kann ich dann mit unserer später noch viel tolleren Wissensdatenbank meinen Filter "auslegen" (Übrigens will ich nicht nur Matten, das Thema kann auch __ Hel-X und alle andere Medien berücksichtigen).

Und für die Umwelteinflüsse und viele andere Variablen die bei jedem aber ganz anders sind. Geben wir nun den Sicherheitsfaktor hinzu.

Z.B. den Faktor 2 und legen unseren Filter "einfach" doppelt so groß aus !

So und jetzt noch ein abschließendes Wort. Ich werde langsam müde wenn ich andauernd höre: "Das geht nicht, das kann nicht, das ham wa nie so gemacht."

Ich bin hier um mich irgendwie in die Gemeinschaft einzubringen und auch denen etwas zurück zu geben, die "außerhalb meines Tellerrandes wohnen"
Aber ich muss nicht, könnte auch mal wieder Unkraut im Garten zuppeln gehen.
Ich kann es mir auch einfach machen, denn ich glaube ich habe genug Wissen um einen Filter mit meinem Sicherheitsfaktor für den neuen Teich auszulegen. Und was ich nicht weiß kupfere ich einfach bei probaten Lösungen im Netz ab, oder Frage eben die, die es verstanden haben um was es mir hier geht.

*Alle dachten immer nur "Es fällt alles nach unten, bis dem Onkel Newton der Appel auf den Kopp gefallen ist" und dann erklärt hat warum es so ist...
*
Ich will mich nicht weiter rechtfertigen. Die, die meinen sie wollen nix verändern in der Welt und sind glücklich mit allem. Toll, ich beneide euch um eure Gelassenheit.

Aber dann spart eure Zeit und uns hiftt ein fehlender Post bei der Übersicht.

Ich will solche hier sehen, die z.B. einen Koirechner entwickelt haben (obwohl ich keine Koi haben will), und die ganz vielen anderen denen das was sie haben und kopieren können nie genug war. Und ganz besonders die, die die Welt nur ein wenig besser und einfacher für uns und alle anderen machen wollen !!!

Lieben Gruß an Alle
Euer Tom


----------



## tosa (16. Sep. 2017)

na, dann viel Glück bei euren rein technischen Planungen und der nicht wissenschaftlich belegbaren Datenbank.

Allein die Messgeräte um das alles in absolut zuverlässigen und belastbaren Werten festzumachen dürften das Budget von vielen Usern hier deutlich übersteigen.

In Firmen gibt es dafür ganze Forschungs- und Entwicklungsabteilungen die sich tagtäglich mit nichts anderem beschäftigen und über entsprechende Ressourcen verfügen, dabei genug Gedankengänge auf der Strecke bleiben.

Da der Tom ja anscheinend über die fachliche Qualifikation in der Entwicklung verfügt wird er bestimmt das ein oder andere Messgerät leihweise dazu beisteuern können.

Ich bin somit raus, denn wer die Umweltfaktoren vernachlässigt redet sich gerade auch das Weltklima schön. Und es gibt elementarere Dinge die wichtiger sind als jemand Überheblichem den Aufbau und Dimensionierung eines Filters zu erklären.

Und da der liebe Tom immer müde wird wenn es nicht nach seinen Worten geht, geh ich jetzt zu diesem Thema auch schlafen. Solche Sprüche kann man sich klemmen wenn man das Wissen von Dritten haben will! Ciao


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo


tosa schrieb:


> den Aufbau und Dimensionierung eines Filters zu erklären.


Ist es aber vielleicht das was er sucht ? Ein   FILTERBERECHNUNGSTOOL !
Gibt es da nicht so genannte Faustformel 'n ? 
 Dein Teichvolumen muss xxxmal in der Stunde durch den Filter !
 Dein Filter sollte xx% vom Teich haben !
  xxx Volumen durch ein Pflanzenfilter ergeben ein Fussballfeld neben dem Teich !
  xxx Volumen durch einen Mattenfilter ergeben 5qm Matte !
  xxx Volumen durch Helix ergeben 100 Liter davon !
Und ja es gibt Umweltfaktoren ! Dies meint er mit " Berücksichtigung = Sicherheitsfaktoren " !

Wer dies dann nutzt sollte doch jedem selber überlassen sein ! Ich kenn jedenfalls mehrere User die zBsp.
die Faustformel xxxGramm Futter auf xxxKilo Fisch nicht anwenden ! Und so auch das , 10%Wasserwechsel 
die Woche ! ,.........
Ich höre Mal auf , denn soooooo lange Beiträge liest keiner ! 


NACHTRAG ,
Es wird niemand gezwungen hier etwas zu schreiben ! Es ist besser etwas zu verlinken als immer nur zu schreiben , benutzt die SUCHE ! Ein Forum lebt davon Wissen weiter zu geben , die Müden ( Alten) können sich zurück nehmen  und vielleicht später korregierend eingreifen ! Oder aber ein Neuer User sollte darauf hinweisen daß er vom Fach ist !


----------



## tosa (16. Sep. 2017)

Andre,



Phiobus schrieb:


> Ich werde langsam müde



nichts gegen dich aber der Tom ist leider sehr oft müde, von daher möchte ich nicht der Grund sein das er in Tiefschlaf verfällt. Der Ton macht halt schon immer die Musik, von daher möchte ich dieser Musik nicht zuhören....

Und da er ja der Meinung ist das wir uns alle wiederholen soll er doch selber erstmal seine Definitionen erstellen. Das hat hier für mich den Anschein das jemand Wissen abschöpfen möchte um irgendwo einen Mehrwert daraus zu beziehen.

So, und ich bin ab jetzt auch müde


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ist es aber vielleicht das was er sucht ? Ein FILTERBERECHNUNGSTOOL !



Hey Andre, wenn das dabei raus käme geht die Lizens an das Forum, aber das ist mittlerweile schon fast mehr als ich erwarte, aber mehr geht natürlich immer !

Ich sehe z.B. die "Teichfreunde" die sich nur ein Loch in den Boden hauen, Wasser reinschütten und Fischchen schwimmen lassen wollen, ohne wochen- und monatelange Internetexzesse in Teichforen anzustreben.
Und ich sehe z.B. die Mitglieder hier die einfach Ihr System umbauen, vergrößern oder anderes wollen und nur "mal schnell" einen Anhaltspunkt suchen in welcher Größe und welcher Art Ihre "neue" Filterstrecke auszulegen _sein sollte_. Weil sie z.B. nicht mehr alles Wissen parat haben, welches sie hier in unzähligen Post's und Dokus mal gelesen, gesehen und erfahren haben.

Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu blauäugig. Ich habe die letzten Monate hier viel gelesen und dachte das kriegen "wir", *mit eurer Mithilfe*, hin. Ohne Euch brauche ich nicht anzufangen, datt wird nix, weil es mir "nicht Wert wäre".

Aber wie Tosa schon richtig bemerkt. Ich bin immer so schnell müde, vielleicht auch einfach "aus einer anderen Welt". Insofern richte ich jetzt meinen Fokus vorerst mehr auf die Dinge die mich weiter bringen. Hoffe bis dahin insgeheim das so "Cracks" wie ein @Jürgen-V diesen Thread lesen und denken: "Datt is was für mich, da hol ich mir noch ein paar Jungs ins Boot und los gehts".
Wenn diese Jungs der Meinung sind: "Ist nicht machbar !", dann kann dieser Thread als "Müll" einfach gelöscht werden.

Scheitern ist nicht so schlimm, schlimm ist, es nicht versucht zu haben.
Servus
Tom


----------



## Geisy (16. Sep. 2017)

Schau dir mal den Rechner in meiner Signatur unten an.
Wir hatten da mal sowas versucht.


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt...

Hey Norbert,

Es ist bestimmt kein Versuch, sonder vielmehr als sehr gut zu bezeichnen und zolle Dir meinen Respekt. Nicht umsonst habe ich Dich beispielhaft benannt!  (*)

Mir fehlt leider der aktuelle Wissensstand der Entwicklung Deines Systems und 
_speziell den Grenzen welche Du in dieser Materie erkannt hast_.

Darf dieser Rechner eigentlich auch in der Datenbank verlinkt werden, oder ist er das sogar schon irgendwo unter den Fachbeiträgen ?

Wo siehst Du, stichwortartig und erst mal auf den Einzelfall Filterschwamm bezogen reicht mir, die Grenzen, wenn man es vor hätte den Teichbekloppten einfache Anhaltspunkte/Berechnungen zum Aufbau des Filters, mit Deinem errechneten Filtermediumvolumen, geben zu wollen?

Glaubst Du das mein Anliegen auf wenig Interesse bei den Koispezialisten und anderen Anwendern stößt?

Wenn ja, dann können wir alle unseren Gehirnschmalz sparen.

Viele Grüße
Tom

(*) ...auch wenn er bei meiner Berechnung ein Achtung zeigt weil die Pumpenleistung wohl gegen 0 geht.


----------



## tosa (16. Sep. 2017)

Koiteich/Goldfischteich: dann einfach 10% vom Teichvolumen mit Schwämmen/Matten! (so predigt das der Godfather of Koi)


----------



## Geisy (16. Sep. 2017)

Egal welches Medium du nimmst es muß in der Menge passend in ausreichend großen Behälter verbaut werden.
Das Medium muß regelmäßig gereinigt werden. Diese Intervalle kannst du verkürzen wenn du einen sehr feinen Vorfilter davor baust.
Bei Schwämen habe ich wenig Erfahrung und hab nach der Oberfläche pro m³ berechnet.

Mir ist auch noch nicht klar wo du nun noch weiter hin willst?

Dieses "Achtung" in meinem Rechner kommt, wenn die Fischmenge einen Wert hat den wir als Grenzwertig angesehen haben für die Berechnung der Pumpleistung.
Das sind auch alles Berechnung ohne Garantie, da jeder Teich anders ist. Das kann lediglich eine Richtung vorgeben.

Ich selber arbeite nur noch mit Helixfiltern ohne Vorfilter auf Luftheberbasis. Diese werden automatisiert gereinigt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Michael H (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Kann man hier eigentlich ganze Themen ignorieren oder geht das nur bei User'n ...? 

Das nur mal so nebenbei......


----------



## tosa (16. Sep. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann man hier eigentlich ganze Themen ignorieren oder geht das nur bei User'n ...?
> 
> Das nur mal so nebenbei......



ich glaube wenn du den User blockierst siehst du auch nicht mehr die von ihm eröffneten Beiträge


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,



Digicat schrieb:


> Genauere biologische Daten, wie beispielsweise die O² Konzentrationen zwischen den Medien sind einfach wahrscheinlich bei vielen Betreibern von Filtern nicht von Interesse.
> Der Filter muß "funktionieren".



Beim quer lesen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich auf obigen Einwand von Dir noch nicht eingegangen bin.

Nun oberflächlich betrachtet und als Gesamtsystem wenn ein Filter läuft muss es uns nicht mehr interessieren was zwischen zwei Matten genau abläuft. Denn uns interessiert.
"Was kommt am Ende dabei raus", also das gewünschte Ergebnis unserer Filterung. Da bin ich bei Dir.

Wenn ich aber z.B. ein anzusetzendes Filtermattenvolumen, z.B. den von @Geisy 's Koirechner, als gegeben hinnehme, ist es sehr wohl wichtig zu wissen das mir die x-te Matte hintereinander keinen Erfolg mehr verspricht.
Dann ist es sinnvoll einen Filter so auszulegen, das ich zwar die vorgegeben Menge an Filtermaterial einbaue, diese aber tunlichst nicht als x Matten hintereinander platziere. Also den Filter auf eine maximal empfohlene Menge an einzelnen, direkt durchströmten Mattenreihen eingrenze. Dies führt dann unweigerlich zu einem Mindestquerschnitt des Filters in Strömungsrichtung.


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> diese aber tunlichst nicht als x Matten hintereinander platziere


dann halt wie einen Luftfilter aufbauen (Ziehharmonika) wobei wir dann wieder bei einem klassischen Hängepatronenfilter wären.


----------



## Geisy (16. Sep. 2017)

Die meisten Ausscheidungen der Fische sind gelöste Nährstoffe, da ist es egal ob die Matten hintereinander liegen.
Willst du Trübstoffe filtern brauchst du bei Matten eine große Oberfläche am Anfang sonst sitzten die schnell zu.


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

@mitch Hey Mitch, schön das Du noch bei uns bist. Jaja, die ganzen Bau- und Auslegeformen, das führt gerade am Anfang der Betrachtung vielleicht zu weit.
Aber wir sehen, wir brauchen keinge Angst zu haben das uns der Winter zu langweilig wird.
Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben und behalten wir es jetzt erst mal im Hinterkopf. Gehört dann mit zum Thema Zwischenräume bei den Mattenreihen empfohlen und warum.

@Geisy

Hey Norbert, auch Du nimmst Dir Die Zeit, schön !



Geisy schrieb:


> Die meisten Ausscheidungen der Fische sind gelöste Nährstoffe, da ist es egal ob die Matten hintereinander liegen



Aber Deters behauptet ja gerade das es nicht egal ist wie ich den Filterschaum platziere. Sprich Dicke, meherere Matten hintereinander etc. und die auch hier im Forum immer wieder zu lesenden Aussage "das es nur in den ersten Zentimetern der Matte zu für uns gewünschten Prozessen kommt."

In meinem Link oben - der war ja überhaupt erst der Ansatz für diesen Thread - wird es auch kontrovers diskutiert.
Auch habe ich im Netz irgendwo gelesen, das man z.B. einzelne Aquarianer gewarnt hat das hinter dem HMF das Wasser an Sauerstoffarmut leide und man die Durchflussmenge erhöhen soll. Ob dies stimmt... ich stelle es für mich erst mal in Frage und starte hiermit einen Aufruf an die Aquarianer die sich berufen fühlen.



Geisy schrieb:


> Willst du Trübstoffe filtern brauchst du bei Matten eine große Oberfläche am Anfang sonst sitzten die schnell zu.



Gut hier sind wir aber eher bei den Matten als mechanischer Filter und das kann erst mal außer Acht gelassen werden.
Da die jeweilige Verschlammung der Matten einzelfalltechnisch schwer in Formeln zu pressen wäre, würde ich dies z.B. eher dem Sicherheitsfaktor zuordnen.

Einfaches Beispiel:
Ist Vorfilter vorhanden ja/nein (vielleicht noch eine weitere Unterteilung je nach Qualität der Vorfilterstufe),
oder ist der Mattenbiofilter auch gleichzeitig der 'Festkörperfilter'

Vorfilter gleich CS2          -> Sicherheitsfaktor = 2,0
Vorfilter gleich Strumpf     -> Sicherheitsfaktor = 2,5... 3
kein Vorfilter                     -> Sicherheitsfaktor =  4

Übrigens sehe ich auch den Sicherheitsfaktor sinnigerweise als das Produkt aus Einzelfaktoren Vorfilter * Hauptfilter * Nachfilterung * Umwelteinflüsse * ... *   ... =   S.

Noch eine kleine Frage an Dich Norbert. Es ist sicherlich nur ein mathematisches Problem das die Teichgröße von 1 bei meinen Angaben zu einem Fehler führt - oder?
Kenne jetzt nicht Deine Berechnungsformel, insofern bitte nicht als Kritik verstehen sondern als Frage.


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Sep. 2017)

Hei, die Filterleitung wächst mit ihren Aufgaben.
Ich rede jetzt wieder hauptsächlich vom Aquarium...
Der Filter gibt Bakterien eine Besiedelungsfläche.
Man kann den Filter auch so bauen, das grober "Schmutz" sich nicht in groben Poren fängt und ihn zusetzt.
Zb. grobe Matten/Patronen, die mit Netz oder im Aquarium mit Strumpf überzogen sind.
(Die Ansaugfläche muß zur Pumpenleistung passen, sonst zieht sich Matte oder Patrone zusammen und es geht kein Wasser mehr durch.)
Dann liegen die Feststoffe und (heller) Mulm um den Filter rum und können dort abgesaugt werden.
Die Bakterien befinden sich im Innern des Filters und im Schlamm außenrum.
Beim Abbau von Nährstoffen und auch die Zersetzung von ich sag jetzt mal Mulm (Fischdreck, Anflug im Teich, Pflanzenreste)
zehren Sauerstoff. Der muß mit Filter/Oberflächenbewegung/Ausströmer/Pflanzen/größere Oberfläche als Tiefe/Oxydator eingebracht werden.
Wenn im Aquarium der Filter voll ist, merkt man das auch an der Atmung der Fische.
Filterreinigung und Entfernung von überschüssigen Bakterien und Schlamm/Organische Masse, verbessert die Situation.
Das passt dann auch mit der Nitrifizierung, wenn der Schlamm weg ist. Weil bei der Zersetzung Ammonium freigesetzt wird, das dann nichtmehr verstoffwechselt werden muß, wenn es entfernt wurde.
Wenn die Bakterien nicht genug Besiedelungsfläche finden, setzen sie den Filter zu mit durchsichtigem Glibbsch, der sicih auch schwer auswaschen lässt.
Das kann den Filter außer Gefecht setzen und das Filtermaterial wird vom Wasser umflossen. Das is Mist.
Wasser findet immer einen andern Weg, wenn der Gewünschte vertopft ist.
Also Filterfläche dem Besatz anpassen, wenn der Filter ständig zu ist.
Oder andersrum. Besatz der Filterfläche anpassen.
Wobei alle Gegenstände, Pflanzen, Wände, Schlamm Besiedelungsfläche bieten mitfiltern.
Bei genug Sauerstoff, wird Organische Masse auch schneller abgebaut.
Als Überschussprodukt fällt Co2 an, welches von Pflanzen aufgenommen wird und durch Gasaustausch an der Oberfläche verpufft.
Deswegen kann es bei Einsatz von Oxydatoren erstmal zuviel Co2 erzeugt wird. Das merkt man, wenn die Fische nach Einsatz vom Oxydator nochmal mehr japsen als vorher.
Das wollte man ja mit dem Einsatz beheben. Deswegen gleichzeitig noch belüften, damit das überschüssige Co2, vor allem Nachts ausgetrieben wird.
Nach ein paar Tagen, wenn Organische Masse soweit zersetzt, ist, lässt das dann nach.

Und man darf HMF auch reinigen. Genauso wie einen Außen oder Innenfilter.
Durch die große Oberfläche haben sie aber eine längere Standzeit.
Man merkt das wenn sie fällig sind. Bei mir ist das meistens nach einem halben Jahr der Fall.
Verrückt, was da rauskommt und wenn ich das gemacht habe, merkt man eigentlich nix.
Das läuft einfach so weiter, sogar besser, weil die Nährstoffe wieder besser verfügbar sind (einige werden zb. von eisenfressenden/chelatfressenden Bakterien vernichtet) und es wieder mehr Sauerstoff im Becken gibt. EisenIIIPhosphat wird auch entfernt und die Kette unterbrochen. Pflanzen wachsen wieder besser. Damit mein ich jetzt nicht Anubias, Cryptocorynen und Javafarn (die lieben zugesetzte HMF), sondern mehr oder weniger anspruchsvolle Stängelpflanzen und __ Bodendecker.
VG Monika


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

Hey Monika, danke für Deinen Bericht. Ich muss zugeben. Da antworte ich mal nicht wie sonst "auf die schnelle", sondern muss erst mal sortieren, recherchieren und analysieren.

Aber beim Lesen ist mir eins aufgefallen. Also mal kurz off-topic:
Im Garten benutzen die bösen Gärtner Eisen-III-Phosphat um __ Schnecken los zu werden. Und im Teich/Aquarium kommt dieses durch entsprechende biologische Prozesse ebenfalls vor?!

Liegt es dann nur an der geringeren Konzentration im Wasser das die Schneckchen nicht den Löffel reichen, oder reagieren Wasserschnecken anders auf FePO4 als Landschnecken?

Da Du sicherlich eine Antwort parat hast, gib auch mal auf die schnelle an wie Deine Einschätzung bezgl des "Biorasens" in und auf der Matte ist. Genauer gefragt.
Ist es nach Deiner Einschätzung egal für die enstehende Biologie der Filtermatte ob sie jetzt nur in einer wie beim HMF und in 2...3...4...x Matten geschichtet werden. 

Ich lerne auf jeden Fall gerade wirklich dazu, dass es doch tatsächlich eine mattenbezogene Sauerstoffarmut im AQ. geben kann.
Was sagt Dein Erfahrungsschatz zum Thema Sauerstoffverbrauch bei mehrfachen Matten hintereinader und anaeobe Verhältnisse ?

LG Tom


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Sep. 2017)

Hallo, in Aquarien wird der HMF normal nur in einfacher Ausführung angewendet. Allein schon wegen dem Platz. Ok, manche haben auch Filterbecken unter dem Aquarium.
Gerade im Diskusbereich und bei sehr großen Becken.
In meinem größten Becken habe ich einen Juwel Bioflow Innenfilter.
https://www.google.de/search?q=Juwe...AUICygC&biw=1193&bih=568#imgrc=EWexmDMi-kdomM:
Den mag ich auch sehr gerne.
Er filtert von Grob nach Fein. Das oberste Feinste Fleece habe ich gegen feine Filtermatte ausgetauscht, weil das sonst permanent verstopft ist und ein teurer Wegwerfartikel.
Der Filter tut auf jedenfall sehr gut, auch wenn die Matten jeweils einen 8cm dicken Block ergeben.
In den beiden unteren, feineren Matten ist auch kein Durchfluss mehr gegeben, wenn ich das Teil nach 1/4 Jahr gründlich reinige.
Was da an Schlamm rauskommt aus allen Matten ist erstaunlich.
Was in Pflanzenaquarien nicht erwünscht ist, ist Denitrifikation. Das macht keinen Sinn, weil die Ammonium/Nitratverbräuche je nach Setup gewaltig sein können und nachgedüngt werden muß. Außerdem fällt ja dort auch das Eisen mit dem Phosphat aus, wenn die Chelatoren von zuvielen Bakterien gefressen werden. Also Bakterien raus und ab und zu einen andern Microdünger nehmen, damit die Bakterien das Chelate fressen verlernen. Dann gehts wieder.
Deswegen setzt sich bei Aquascapern die Geringfilterung durch. Man reduziert die Filtermedien auf einen Schwebestofffänger, der regelmäßig ersetzt oder gereinigt wird.
Dadurch umgeht man, das der Filter zum Nährstoffgrab mutiert. Die Pflanzen nehmen bevorzugt Ammonium auf, weil sie Nitrat erst wieder zurückbauen müssen.
Deswegen kann es in eingelaufenen Becken nicht zu Nitrit kommen. Das ganze funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Nährstoffe komplett sind.
Die knappste Recurce von Micro/Macronährstoffen/Licht/Co2/Wärme, limitiert das Wachstum.
https://www.google.de/search?q=Lieb...w6vWAhVL1RQKHd7PDBcQ_AUICigB&biw=1193&bih=568
Was auch heißt, wenn Phosphat und Eisen sich verbinden und ausfallen, stehen sie den Pflanzen nichtmehr zur Verfügung. Nachdüngen macht nur bedingt Sinn, weil es ja noch da ist und unter bestimmten Bedingungen Rückgelöst werden kann. zb. wenn der PH sinkt. In Aquarienmulm sind große Mengen Eisen und Phosphat enthalten.
Zur Messung wird Zitronensäure zugegeben und dann gemessen..da hat es schon so manchen auf den Hintern gesetzt.

Lesestoff zum EisenIIIPhosphat
https://www.google.de/search?q=Eise...ome..69i57.13763j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Deters und Kassebeer, sind für alten Schlamm im HMF, da er ausgleichend und düngend wirkt. In Maßen hat er Heilvolle Wirkungen.
http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/Mulm.htm
Aber wie überall, die Dosis macht das Gift und für fleißig düngende Aquascaper oder auch Fischzüchter sind sie deswegen nur bedingt gut.
Bei letzteren muß regelmäßig die Mulmmenge reduziert werden. Eben wegen Sauerstoffmangel und umschlagen in falsche Reaktionen im Filter (Bildung von Schwefelwasserstoff unter Sauerstoffmangel) Auch deswegen sind in Zuchtbecken die HMF meistens mit Luftheber sinnvoll.
Da gibts es dann noch mehr zusammenhänge und genauso wie bei Teichen, gleicht kein Aquarium dem andern. Und es kann viel passieren, wenn man sich nicht auskennt...

Hoffe das ist erstmal genug Lesestoff ;-)
Viel Spaß beim Streu vom Weizen trennen ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## tosa (17. Sep. 2017)

hier die Formel zum selbst berechnen des HMF

Der erforderliche Filterquerschnitt ergibt sich

A=n⋅Q⋅1000v⋅60
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A = Filterquerschnitt (in cm²)
n = Beckendurchsatz pro Stunde (in 1/h)
Q = Beckeninhalt (Brutto) (in l)
v = gewünschte Fließgeschwindigkeit (in cm/min)
Als Richtwerte gelten:


Beckeninhalt ein- bis zweimal pro Stunde umwälzen
die Anströmung sollte 5 bis 10 cm/min betragen


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2017)

Ich versteh nicht warum ihr das ganze an Mattenfiltern fest machen wollt.
Matten sind in meinen Augen das am schwierigsten zu Händelnde Filtermaterial am Teich.
Was die grundsätzliche Richtung für einen Teichfilter angeht sind lange bewährte Werte. Der Teich sollte 1x die Stunde umgewälzt werden, damit eine genügend große Strömung im Teich herrscht und nix im Teich liegen bleibt. Je nach Besatz sollte der Biofilter 5 - 15 % des Teichinhalts haben. In Abhängigkeit auch vom Futtereintrag.
Ein Biofilter arbeitet am besten wenn er keine Gobschmutzanteile sieht.
Punkt.
Alles weitere ist so individuell wie jeder Teich.
Dazu braucht es keine wissenschaftlichen aufarbeitungen oder anderes.
Und nu bin ich wieder raus hier


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Sep. 2017)

Nur zur Vollständigkeit , v•60 kommt unter den Bruchstrich ! Siehe dein Link !


----------



## tosa (17. Sep. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nur zur Vollständigkeit , v•60 kommt unter den Bruchstrich ! Siehe dein Link !



sorry, hatte einfach nur copy&taste gespielt, von daher vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Denn mehr Energie wollte ich in diese Frage nicht mehr investieren!


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Mal kurz etwas zu meiner Person, ich war ja die letzten Jahre hier eher anonym unterwegs...

Ich mache mich manchmal ja eher klein und das führt dann bei einigen zu Hochmut und Abfälligkeit...

Das hat aber meist nur den Hintergrund weil ich mir wünsche kritisch hinterfragt zu werden um:
(...auch von Lernenden, denn es bringt nix alles immer nur so zu machen wie es alle anderen machen und ohne zu wissen... WARUM)

1.    selber immer weiter durch nützliche Einwände "voranzuschreiten".
2.    ich Schelm hab meinen Spaß da dran wenn ich sehe das selbsternannte, mich belächelnde, Guru's von mir plötzlich vorgeführt werden
       jaaaaaa, manchmal bin ich böse 

Das darf jetzt nicht überheblich rüberkommen, es gibt hier sooo viele von den ich noch viel lernen kann und will !
Und ich sehe gerne zu Leuten mit Sachverstand auf, denn durch diese wachse ich immer weiter!

*Für diejenigen die wissen wollen auf welchem Level ich mich bewege:*
Ich kann als ehemals Tutor für Physik und angewandte Mathematik, als 'Ingenör' der Nachrichtentechnik (FH) und im großen Netz ständig unterwegs (ja, ich hab es mir auch schon runtergeladen *fg*) die Formel des Volumenstroms selber auf 'nem Bierdeckel herleiten. Mit ein paar Zetteln mehr auch bei nichtlaminarer Strömung.
Die Formel beschreibt nämlich nur näherungsweise was da abläuft und fließt. Ist in meinen Augen keine Wissenschaft mehr sonder das Ergebnis dieser und nur ein Arbeitsmittel was für unsere Fälle ausreicht.

Wo ich und vielleicht auch andere, die an einer "wissenschaftlichen Aufarbeitung" interessiert sein könnten, eure Hilfe benötige:
(Ich würde mein Ansinnen anders bezeichnen und habe es auch oben mehrfach beschrieben wo die Reise hingehen soll.)

Ich habe zu wenig Erfahrung was die Anwendung im Feld angeht und wünsche mir ein/zwei "Filter-Profis" die mit mir in die selbe *Richtung* denken.
Auch komme ich als Ing. der Fachhochschule (Studiengang E-Technik) eher aus der Praxis als aus der Entwicklung. Mir fehlt vieles diesbezüglich nützliches Wissen in der Biologie und Chemie. *Und so tief sollten wir uns da auch nicht reinsteigern*, da verlaufen wir uns. Einfach nur die Zusammenhänge überblicken können.
Und da ich mein Haus mit der Pfütze erst vor einigen Jahren gekauft habe, selber erst seit 2 Jahren mit den Teich hantiere, brauche ich die ganzen Koikishis und Aquarianer hier mit ihrem unendlichen Erfahrungsschatz als Filteranwender und Hobbyspezialisten *um etwas für die Gemeinschaft etwas zu leisten*.
*
Wir zusammen sind viel leistungsstärker* als eine Firma (wie z.B. O..e) was Wissen angeht.
*Denn WIR haben Millionen von Versuchsstrecken im Feld, wir armen Schweine haben bloß kein Geld *, *aber WIR haben UNS !*

*Beispiel Koirechner   =   angewandte umfangreiche Teicherfahrung und Zusammenfassung von erprobten und sinnvollsten Lösungen in für jeden leicht anzuwendenden Tools und Beschreibungen.*
(...mal ehrlich welcher Koihalter und Karpfenbesitzer nutz denn mit Absicht nicht den Koirechner oder hat zumindest damit schon rum gespielt!)

*Wäre es nicht schön ähnliche Hilfsmittel die auf der errechneten Filtermaterialmenge einen guten Ansatzpunkt liefern wie ein "sicherer" und funktionierender Filter*
_- Nein, nicht nur Matten, Eins nach dem Anderen - _
*zu dimensionieren wäre*?

Einen Mattenfilter wird es wahrscheinlich immer geben. Er ist lukrativ für die Wirtschaft und die ersten Käufe von vielen von uns waren eben diese.
Und er hat auch einige Vorzüge für uns Teichler und ist auch bei Aquarianern (Monika?) momentan nicht wegzudenken.

Ein *allerletztes Wort *an die die glauben/meinen dieser Thread ist unnütz wie ein Kropf.
Lasst uns doch machen, wenn Ihr *konstruktive Einwände *habt das es nicht geht, oder ein Koirechner Blödsinn ist usw, *her damit! !!*
Ich investiere ungern sinnlos (cheap is beautiful) und verschwende ungern meine Zeit, denn ich bin auch gern ein faules Kerlchen und ignoriere unsinnige Dinge !
_*Ich allein vermag es nicht zu beurteilen ob mein Ansatz von Erfolg gekrönt sein könnte.*_

*Wenn Ihr aber nur rumnölen wollt, glaubt Ihr habt die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen, und euch mit eurem anscheinenden Wissen nur profilieren wollt...
...geht mit euren Fischen spielen. Die geben keine Widerworte und können euch geistig auch nicht das Teichwasser reichen.
Genau Ihr lebt auf unserer kugeligen Erde, sonst würde Euer Teich nämlich über die Erdscheibenkannte ins Nirvana fließen...*

Lieben Dank an Alle die mir weiterhin als Vor- und Querdenker zu Verfügung stehen wollen !
Und damit hoffe weiterhin auch auf Dich Torsten @tosa. Deine _konstruktive Kritik_ wird von uns gern gelesen!

Einen schönen sonnigen Wochenausklang allen !

PS: Ich bin Schnellschreiber und hab auch sicherlich ein paar grammatikalische Defizite. Die Rechtschreibfehler schenke ich denen die ich hier nicht sehen will...


----------



## Lion (17. Sep. 2017)

hallo Tom,
ich persönlich kann nach vielen Jahren Teich-Hobby leider bis heute die Biologie und Chemie Abläufe die sich 
im Teich sowie auch in den Filtern abspielt nicht erklären. Für mich spielen sich im Wasser so viele Dinge
ab, die wir Menschen noch nicht wissen. (Naturabläufe)
Könnte man also dieses ganze durch Berechnungen erfassen so wäre es einfach, jeder könnte die Formel anwenden
und bei jedem würde dann das Teichwasser optimal sein.
Jedoch bin ich Deiner Meinung, denn in so einem großen Teichforum gibt es ja sehr viele Praxis-Erfahrungen die wir
miteinander austauschen müßten und auch konstruktiv miteinander besprechen dürften ohne dass jeder sofort
recht haben will. (oder muß) 
z.Beispiel Veränderungen die jemand an einem System vorgenommen hat, vorher und Jetztzustand, und ob besser oder schlechter.

Ich bin sehr froh über Deinen Beitrag, werde den aufmerksam weiter verfolgen und hoffe, dass ich als nicht Wissenschaftler sehr viel
von Dir lernen kann.

 Léon


----------



## Teich4You (17. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Für diejenigen die wissen wollen auf welchem Level ich mich bewege:



Möööp du bist raus. Wenn wir jetzt damit anfangen uns mit Titeln zu beschmeißen und was wir alles rechnen können oder nicht ....Außerdem hört sich das an als hättest du uns für extra dumm verkauft. Das machen Lehrkräfte aber gerne wie ich selbst oft erfahren durfte. Sorry untere Schublade. Wir sind hier alle zum Spass und hobbymäßig. Alle gleichwertig ob Prof, Dr, Maurer, oder Fliesenleger. Wer das vergisst... Oder absichtlich mit Füßen tritt.... Wie bereits erwähnt, falsches Forum. Wahrscheinlich bist du zu alt, weise und begabt für uns. Stell dein Projekt doch vor und frag doch einfach konkret nach den Dingen die dir auf dem Herzen liegen. Könnte so einfach sein.
Und wenn dir Leute kurz und knapp antworten ohne einen Aufsatz mit korrekter Zitierweise und Quellenangabe, liegt es sicher nicht daran jemanden für dumm verkaufen zu wollen oder weil sie es nicht könnten. Es halt einfach niemand Bock jedes mal so viel Zeit auf zu bringen. Man muss auch Vertrauen aufbringen können in so ein Forum. Man kommt normal hier her wenn man ein Problem hat und vertraut dann darauf Antworten von Leuten zu bekommen die es halbwegs besser wissen. Nix mit Garantie, aber wer das möchte sollte sich eine Fachfirma suchen.


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

lol, und genau Du kannst es nicht beurteilen ob ich raus bin... geh mit Deinen Fischen spielen...

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht persönlich werden, entschuldige mich hiermit auch offiziell bei allen (Ron, Frank, Torsten, und einige andere)... wenn meine Worte überheblich erscheinen!
Alles weitere wird nun ein Thema für die Mods.

Schade für Dich Flori, wenn wir hier nix erreichen, kannst Du damit auch nicht in Deinen Videoblogs glänzen...


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Sep. 2017)

Tom und Florian- warum streitet ihr.
Ich finde, ihr seid Euch doch sehr ähnlich- nur dass Florian schon ein Jahr und einen Teichumbau weiter ist!
------
Zum HMF- keine Ahnung.
-----
Zum Dimensionieren von Filteranlagen, Bauweise, LH, passend zum Teichvolumen und Nutzungsart Ahnung. Keine absolute Kenntnis.
Und da kommen hier in diesem Forum sehr viele Tips bei netten Anfragen, jeweils an die pers. Teichsituation angepasst.
-----
Zur E-Technik....da hab ich auch was auf dem Papier.
-----
TOM- Du ehemals stiller Leser:
Als Dipl. Ing. E-Technik- hast Du die Tröts verfolgt zwecks 
-Teichsteuerung basierend auf LOGO?
-Einhaltung von DIN VDE 0100 in Bezug auf die verbaute Filtertechnik?
Speziell in Filterkellern mit Deckel drauf im Bereich 1 (0-2m vom Beckenrand entfernt).

In welcher E-Technik- Branche bist Du jetzt beruflich? Planung, industrievertretung, Anlagenbau?


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Nach dem Studium, war ich bei einer Versicherung in der IT, betraut mit Firmennetzwerken und und IT-Arbeitsplätzen etc. Danach bin ich zu einem große Internetunternehmen gewechselt und war für den Betrieb und den Service von Netzen und Customer-Connects und Netzknoten verantwortlich, nebenbei dann Leiter eines Datacenter (Telehouse).
Die letzten Jahre eher in kleinem Rahmen als Einzelkämpfer in Bereich Netze/Bürokommunikation.

Aber eigentlich tut es hier doch nix zur Sache, oder warum fragst Du. Ich habe meinen letzten großen Absatz erst geschrieben nachdem ich ständig gereizt wurde, und um vielleicht auch den Leuten,* die ich hier Lesen will zu sagen: "Ich kann mit Deinem Wissen nicht mithalten, aber wenn Du mit mir gehst, bin ich Dein ehrwürdiger Mitstreiter"! *

Warum wir streiten, ich glaube meine ganzen unnötigen Worte, Post und Erklärungen zeigen das ich nicht streiten will, zugeben kann wo ich zu Euch aufschaue und um Hilfe für die Gemeinschaft ersuche.
Ich bin müde (jetzt aber so richtig) weil ich das Ergebnis was ich zu erreichen versuche zukünftig gar nicht anwenden will, und ich so langsam schmerzvoll erfahren habe:
Es gibt Gründe warum hier in manchen Threads und in Relation so wenig wissende Posten... die verloren nämlich irgendwann einfach die Lust !

Der Thread hier ist jedenfalls *bis auf wenige die sich positiv und mit Elan einbringen *unnötig !
Und diesen und bis jetzt wenigen gebührt mein aufrichtiger Dank !


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Sep. 2017)

Hei, wollte jetzt auch erst anfangen mich ein bisschen zu ärgern, aber das is doch Quatsch.
Mir liegt aus einen andern Grund viel an dem Thema.
Ich möchte rausfinden, warum __ Schnecken Gehäuseschäden bekommen in Teichen /Aquarien mit dreckigem Filter oder verschlammtem Bodengrund.
Bin auch beim Aquarium immer bestrebt, mit möglichst einfachen, preisgünstigen Mitteln, zuverlässig den besten, wartungsärmste, und leicht zu händelnden Filter zu benutzen. Und das ist nunmal der Hmf. Verrückt, was die schlucken, wie lange die Standzeit ist und wie stabil die Becken auch in stark gefütterten Aufzuchbecken stehen. Ich steh nicht mit Stoppuhr und Litermass da und stelle meinen Luftheber ein, sondern drehe am Rädchen, bis es mir gefällt.
Von dher finde ich die ganzen Formeln am Bedarf vorbeigerechnet.
Die Mattenstärke wähle ich nach dem Platz,mden ich erübrigen kann und die Löcher im Luftheber werden so dick (1,3mm)gewählt, das der nicht zwischdurch mal eben zumacht, auch wenn 0,8mm Löcher einen besseren Durchsatz hätten,leiser wären und feiner perlen würden.
Was nützt es mir, wenn ich morgends in den Keller komm und ein Ganzes Becken Jungfische bauchoben schwimmt, nur weil ich mich an irgendeine Formel gehalten hab? Nee, im Laufenden Betrieb muss das nach Gefühl feinjustiert werden.
Achja, und bei regelmäßig entscjlammten Hmf macht es auch nichts, wenn mal über 6 std. stromausfall ist wie bei uns im Frühjahr. Einen dreckigen Außen oder Innenfilter hätte man vor wiedereinschalten reinigen müssen weil die Bakterien unter Sauerstoffmangel absterben. Einem relativ sauberen hmf macht das nix. Der läuft weiter ls ob nix gewesen wäre.
Vg Monika


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Genau so Monika, Du weißt was ich will, auch wenn ich von Deinem Wissen gerade eher erschlagen werde und mir wünsche,
nur einen kleinen *Überblick über Deinen Wissenschatz *zu haben, um beurteilen zu können, was für uns hier wichtig ist und was vernachlässigbar.

zur Wiederholung:



Phiobus schrieb:


> *Beispiel Koirechner = angewandte umfangreiche Teicherfahrung und Zusammenfassung von erprobten und sinnvollsten Lösungen in für jeden leicht anzuwendenden Tools und Beschreibungen.*
> (...mal ehrlich welcher Koihalter und Karpfenbesitzer nutz denn mit Absicht nicht den Koirechner oder hat zumindest damit schon rum gespielt!)
> 
> *Wäre es nicht schön ähnliche Hilfsmittel die auf der errechneten Filtermaterialmenge einen guten Ansatzpunkt liefern wie ein "sicherer" und funktionierender Filter*
> ...



Monika, Ich hoffe Du bleibst mein Mitstreiter,  auch wenn mein Ansatz nicht ganz Dein primäres Ziel verfolgt.

Wobei bei Teichlern und besonders Haltern von hochpreisigen Zierfischen, der Anspruch logischerweise höher liegen muss, denn speziell finanzielle Verluste bei Fehlern wiegen expotentiell höher. 
Außerdem dreht Monika und ich mit meiner momentanen Goldfischbadewanne am Rädchen , die Koihalter müssen Tonnen von Wasser und Filtern etc bewegen. Kubikmeter von Bodenfiltern auseinander nehmen, haben abertausende von € in Technik investiert...
Die wollen kein Trial and Error.
Der ideelle Verlust bei Ausfällen ist natürlich bei uns Tierliebhabern / Naturschützern oder auch nur Gartenfreunden "der Gleiche" und die Verantwortung für unsere Tiere muss ebenfalls gleich hoch angesiedelt werden. 


.


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2017)

Sorry Tom, ich hab mich eventuell etwas __ barsch ausgedrückt. Aber auf jedenfall Missverständlich. 
Ich Versuch es mal etwas anders. 
Es gibt ja die verschiedensten DIN-Normen. Auch und gerade für so Sachen auf dem Bau. Und trotz all der schönen Normen wird dran vorbei gearbeitet. Nach den anerkannten Regeln welche jedoch es noch nicht aufs Papier in eine Norm Geschäft haben.
So ungefähr ist es mit den von Liter oben genannten Werten.
Sie stehen seltens in irgend welchen Fachbüchern haben sich aber im Laufe der Zeit als feste Faustregel durchgesetzt und immer wieder bestätigt. 
Abweichungen nach oben und unten gibt es leider in der Praxis immer. Sei es wie an den Bespielen von @tosa  das der Proteingehalt vom Futter bei gleicher Menge ein anderer ist. Oder einfach die Werte vom Ausgangswasser völlig andere sind.
Und genau hier fängt es an das jede wissenschaftliche Theorie versagt. Hier hilft halt nur try and error oder wie das auf neu deutsch geschrieben wird.
Bin halt nicht so schlau wie manch Studierter 

So nun aber 
Den da draußen ist noch ein bissel Top Wetter  darum


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Sep. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Oder aber ein Neuer User sollte darauf hinweisen daß er vom Fach ist !


Da bin ich wohl " schuld" ! 
Reitet nicht weiter rum ,das er geschrieben hat was er macht ! Nur meinte ich einen neuen User der sagen wir Mal seit 3 Wochen da ist , 7 Beiträge hat und sein Teich nur belächelt wird ! Wenn er Chemiker oder Biologe oä ist wäre es für mich schon wichtig es zu Wissen !


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom!
Danke für Deinen Bericht über das, was Du kannst.
Netzwerke...etc..da kann es gut sein, dass wir hier ggf. einmal Dein Fachwissen bei den Steuerungen gebrauchen können. 
Bei dem Einrichten von Netzwerken...z.B..um eine Logo 8 anzubinden bin nämlich ahnungslos.
Logo programmieren kann ich aber...


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Rene,



troll20 schrieb:


> Und genau hier fängt es an das jede wissenschaftliche Theorie versagt. Hier hilft halt nur try and error oder wie das auf neu deutsch geschrieben wird.



...und was hälst Du von dem Ansatz des Sicherheitsfaktors ?


troll20 schrieb:


> Bin halt nicht so schlau wie manch Studierter



Wie habe ich das jetzt zu lesen und zu deuten, klingt erstmal negativ ?

Meine Erfahrung ist:
Ein Studium ist primär erst mal die persönliche Entscheidung sich mit einem Thema tiefgreifend auseinander zu setzen. Hierfür viel Zeit, bei manchen Studenten schon mal 10...20% Lebenszeit und sehr viel Geld - hier primär z.B. der Einkommensverlust in der Zeit wo ich die Schulbank drücke, während mein Bruder in 4 Jahren 240.000. Mark (Brutto) verdient. Von den Studiumsgebühren-, Unterbringungskosten, Fahrtkosten und nicht zuletzt Lehrmitteln mal ganz abgesehen.
Da brauchen Akademiker übrigens viele Jahre um das Netto wieder einzufahren.
Einen Abschluss kann fast jeder machen, man muss es nur für sich wollen und es muss einen den Aufwand wert sein.

Meine Erfahrung was dieses Forum betrifft:
Ich meinen 2 Jahre in denen ich euch beiwohne habe ich so viel von Leuten hier gelernt die wahrscheinlich keinen Titel auf Ihrem Visitenkärtchen führen dürfen.
Auch von mir wusstet Ihr nicht viel, bis ich ständig herausgefordert wurde.
Und wenn es einen Studiengang in Teichwissenschaften gäbe, könnten diese Jungs, die ich nicht an 5 Händen abzählen könnte, doch so manchen Lehrstuhlinhaber beschämend mit Ihrem Wissen deplatzieren... und hätten mit ihrem Wissen längst eine Promotion verdient.

Nehmen wir eine Monika, ich weiß nicht was sie macht, es ist erst mal nicht wichtig. Aber ich schätze sie wegen ihrer Erfahrung, ihrem Wissensschatz, sie Tiere und Natur liebt und helfen will. Es wird z.B. dann wichtig wenn ich überlege welche offenen Fragen sie vielleicht für die Gemeinschaft noch auflösen/beantworten kann.
Nehmen wir eine __ Knoblauchkröte. In seinem Profil steht Zerspaner, und doch ist er momentan für mich der Papst was unsere Pflanzenwelt angeht. Leider habe ich und mein freches Mundwerk ihn irgendwann mal als "Frank die knuddellige Knobikröte" oder so ähnlich in einem Thread benannt
... ich glaub er nahm es mir übel... (habe mich über PN entschuldigt aber er ist nicht drauf eingegangen) .  Hier offiziell: SORRY Frank !!!
Ich weiß Dein umfangreiches Pflanzenwissen werde und kann ich nie erreichen und bitte doch um Hilfe wenn ich meine Deine Hilfe zu brauchen...

Es ist halt immer schwer nur an geschriebenen  Worten einen Menschen zu beurteilen. 

Wenn ich einer wäre dem sein Titel so wichtig wäre, stände mein akademischer Grad in meinem Profil.
Wenn ich mich mit meiner Ausbildung profilieren wollte, hätte ich mich im Thread von Helmut "_*Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen"*_ mit meinem Ausbildungsstand vorgestellt.
Es ist scheißegal woher wir kommen, es kommt drauf an wie wir hier interagieren !


----------



## tosa (17. Sep. 2017)

.....so, jetzt haben wir uns genug über Berufe, Ausbildungen und Studium unterhalten.

Gut Thomas, dann fangen wir mal an.....

Als erstes müssen wir einen Teich definieren, sprich das sog. Lastenheft erstellen.....

Also Teichgröße, Lage, Fischbesatz etc.

na, dann mal los, Futter bei die Fische....


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2017)

Da


Phiobus schrieb:


> Wie habe ich das jetzt zu lesen und zu deuten, klingt erstmal negativ ?


Nur, so das ich mich vielleicht nicht so wissenschaftlich ausdrücken kann, das es auch jeder verstehen kann. Mehr nicht.
Und ich kann nur mit erlernten Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen dienen, welche ich an meinem und auch an anderen Reichen erarbeitet habe. Sowie aus erlesenen Erfahrungen bzw aus Blogs von u.a. Kämmerer oder wie er sich schreibt.
Eins von diesen Blogs kann ich auf jedenfall 100% unterschreiben. 
Es ist egal womit du Filterst es können auch Folexuhren sein. Hauptsache du schaffst ausreichend besiedelungsfläche und kannst es dir leisten.


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl " schuld" !
> Reitet nicht weiter rum ,



Lieben Dank Andre,

das ist was ich mit müde werden meine. Wenn ich will, kann ich jeden meinen Absätze zerflücken und das schlechte raussuchen.
Aber: Ich mache mich selber nicht besser, nur weil ich jemand anderen schlecht mache... es fühlt sich nur so an !

_*Ab jetzt werde ich mich nicht mehr rechtfertigen !!!
*_
*Die die mich herausfordern* - ihr wisst jetzt, dass wenn ich kämpfen will, der Worte eben nicht müde werde -  *wollen*...
Wir können gern diesen Thread hier umbenennen, in die Plauderecke verschieben und unter dem Namen "der komische Phiobus" die Klingen kreuzen.

Der Thread hier ist sowieso versaut, wird von mir wohl eher noch dafür genutzt werden um wirklich "die Spreu vom Weizen" zu trennen.

Die alle die hier klicken, lesen und nach Antworten suchen, offen für Neues sind, wollen diesen ganzen Klumpatsch gar nicht lesen....


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Aha Torsten, erst rummosern, ausbremsen...und jetzt Gas geben wollen und Druck aufbauen... datt ham wa gerne. 

Aber trotzdem schön das Du bei uns bist.

OK, auch ich habe mich ja nicht immer unbedingt verständlich ausgedrückt. Bin mir auch ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher ob so ein offener Thread das richtige Medium ist wenn darin jeder rumtrollen kann. Auf der anderen Seite müssen wir natürlich auch für die Leute offen sein deren Hilfe wir brauchen.

Monika, Torsten, Helmut, Andre , Rene... , gibt es hierfür im Forum oder anders eine bessere Basis oder wie sind die bisherigen Datenbankartikel entstanden?

Gut wäre z.B. ein Medium was man nachträglich (länger als eine Stunde) und vielleicht sogar von mehreren Usern bearbeiten kann.


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

für die welche ein "Lastenheft" nix sagt hier mal ein kleiner Überblick.

Im Endeffekt ist es nichts weiter als das der Auftraggeber (sind natürlich wir alle)
an den Auftragnehmer (sind leider auch wir alle, wer soll die Arbeit auch sonst machen)
eine genaue Beschreibung übergibt  was er "für sein Geld" erwartet.
Wird dann bei z.B. bei der Abnahme der Leistung und auch später bei haftungsrechtlichen Ansprüchen gern herangezogen.

Kann so aussehen, lasst euch nicht schrecken, soll uns erst mal bei unserer strukturierten Herangehensweise helfen, ich bin oft nämlich auch gern mal strukturlos, weil es eben oberflächlich viel leichter ist.
Wir werden sehen wie weit wir es treiben wollen...
Nehmt nicht meine Worte als in Stein gemeißelt, das ist ein Projekt von uns allen und wir sind uns ebenbürtig...
*
Lastenheft: ???z.B. empfohlene Auslegung eines Matenfilter???:*

1.        *Ausgangssituation*
Warum überhaupt ein Projekt?

2.        *Zielsetzung *
da gibt es so Ansätze wie  SMART-Kriterien, kann man googlen, müsst ihr jetzt nicht

3.        *Produkteinsatz *
Was soll das Produkt unter welchen Rahmenbedingungen leisten?

4.        *Funktionale Anforderungen*
Welche konkreten Funktionen muss das Produkt bieten?

*bis hier finde ich, sind es erst mal die wichtigen Punkte*


5.        *Nichtfunktionale Anforderungen*
Welche Anforderungen müssen darüber hinaus erfüllt werden (z. B. Effizienz, Erweiterbarkeit, Zuverlässigkeit, etc.)

6.        *Lieferumfang*

7.        *Phasenplanung und Meilensteine des Projektes ....        (unwichtig ist ein Hobby von uns und wir setzen uns keine zeitlichen Limits, meine ich)*

8.        *Offene Punkte, die noch zu klären sind*

9.        *Abnahmekriterien und Qualitätsanforderungen

nicht komplett bearbeitet, aber ich hab leider gerade wenig Zeit....*


----------



## tosa (17. Sep. 2017)

ein Lastenheft sagt aber auch folgendes aus:

1. Teichform
2. Vorfilterung
3. Wasservolumen
4. Fischbesatz
5. Futtermenge
6. Umwälzung pro Stunde
etc.

ich denke mal wenn diese Grundlagen vorhanden sind.....


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Wer ist denn bereit mal mit mir in eine kleine Telefonkonferenz zu kommen, der soll mir mal bitte eine PN schreiben. Ein gutes Mittel wäre z.B. Skype


----------



## tosa (17. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Wer ist denn bereit mal mit mir in eine kleine Telefonkonferenz zu kommen, der soll mir mal bitte eine PN schreiben. Ein gutes Mittel wäre z.B. Skype


heute nicht mehr.... und wenn auch nur ohne Skype (weil ich es hasse)


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Ja, klar nicht heute, liegen ja alle schon im Bettchen und träumen von ihren Fischen.
Also Telefon ist zwar grundsätzlich ok, aber lässt halt  bei mir nicht mehr als 2 Leitungen zu. Insofern sollten wir auch hier ein Medium finden indem mehrere Teilnehmer gleichzeitig sprechen können und natürlich den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner für alle. Skype ist halt bei jedem Windows dabei und war mein erster Gedanke, gerade  da es ja auch viele gibt, die Ihre Nummer nicht gern einfach so preis geben...
Denk mal drüber nach, es würde der Sache und dem Forum dienen...
Ausserdem gibt es noch unzählige Tools, z.B. Hangouts etc. Wir müssen uns nur einigen können.


----------



## tosa (17. Sep. 2017)

da ich Windows verabscheue fällt somit auch Skype weg. ich habe keinerlei Probleme meine Nummer per PN rauszugeben.


----------



## Phiobus (18. Sep. 2017)

Hey ThostenC,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hallo Tom!
> Danke für Deinen Bericht über das, was Du kannst.
> Netzwerke...etc..da kann es gut sein, dass wir hier ggf. einmal Dein Fachwissen bei den Steuerungen gebrauchen können.
> Bei dem Einrichten von Netzwerken...z.B..um eine Logo 8 anzubinden bin nämlich ahnungslos.
> Logo programmieren kann ich aber...



Sorry für meine späte Antwort, bin auch heut ein wenig busy und hab keinen freien Tag. Und obwohl ich immer versuche schnell und zeitnah zu antworten, ist diese Antwort, mit dem ganzen hin und her, untergegangen.

hatte im Studium tatsächlich den Schwerpunkt auf Automatisierungssysteme. Damals gab es noch die S7 und die war da brandneu und hot.
Da siehst Du mal was für ein alter Sack ich schon bin.  Ich war ganz gut in der Aussagenlogik, z.B. auch  Herleitungen mit Karnaugh-Veitch-Diagramm etc.
Insofern wenn ich da helfen kann. Bin aber dann ja eher in die Kommunikationstechnik (1997) gewechselt und deshalb müsste ich mich mal etwas reinfuxen um wieder einigermaßen gut zu sein, hätte aber vielleicht auch Spaß dran. Das Problem ist halt immer nur die Zeit zu haben, wenn man eben nicht mal so eine Hilfe aus dem Handgelenk schütteln kann, weil es nicht mein täglich Brot ist und auch beruflich nie war. Wenn Du aber meinst das ich irgendwo helfen kann... kurze PN.
Logo 8 muss ich gestehen, bin ich gerade mal raus. Hab mir aus Interesse gerade Deine Zwangsspülung runtergeladen, aber es scheitert schon daran, das mir das Tool zum betrachten fehlt.
Da die Logo 8 ja Ethernet hat kommt es erst mal nur auf das Protokoll an, da bin ich ja eher auf der IP-Ebene zuhause. Wenn Du aber nur "Point to Point" willst ist es ja nicht viel mehr wie ein Kabel schmeißen. Oder wie viel Geräte kommunizieren da bei Dir miteinander, oder meinst Du die Anbindung von Aktoren und Sensoren ?
Um nicht weiter den Rahmen zu sprengen hatte ich Dir auch schon 'ne PN geschickt.
Für komplexe Sache immer nur Telefonat, spart Zeit, geht schnell und man minimiert Verständnisprobleme...

Habe aber auch noch 'ne Frage an Dich. Zählst Du Dich denn zu unseren Mitstreitern ?

VG Tom


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Sep. 2017)

Hei, mag auch weder Telefon, noch Skype.
Das Forum hat doch einen Chat?...funktioniert der?
VG Monika


----------



## Phiobus (18. Sep. 2017)

lol (über mich selber), war mir gar net bewusst, egal muss mich ja mit diesem neumodischen Zeugs nicht auskennen.

Edit: gerade geschaut, auf die schnelle gesehen gibt es auch nur einen Raum, aber besser als nix.
Whatsapp hat und nutz auch jeder, oder ?, da können wir immer in kleiner ausgesuchter Runde... usw. Dass funktioniert auch gut auf dem Browser etc.
Monika, wenn Du mal Zeit und Lust hast, ich würde mich glücklich schätzen, wenn Du Dich zu Testzwecken als mein erster H-G-Chatpartner zur Verfügung stellst. Sag mir wo und wann (PN)


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Sep. 2017)

Hei, normal bin ich ab 21:00Uhr schon woanders im Chat.
Dann kann ich auchmal versuchen, ob der hier funktioniert.
Unterm Tag ehr weniger, weil man im Chat am besten länger auf dem Hintern sitzenbleibt..das kann ich am Tag nicht...
VG Monika


----------



## Phiobus (19. Sep. 2017)

Hey Monika, war gestern ab 21:15 im Chat,

mein Gott, war da der Bär los.....



... genau gesagt... ich war der einzige. 

Während wir darauf warten wer noch zu uns in Boot steigt, erklär mal kurz (wenn Du mal wieder Zeit hast):


Biotopfan schrieb:


> (Die Ansaugfläche muß zur Pumpenleistung passen, sonst zieht sich Matte oder Patrone zusammen und es geht kein Wasser mehr durch.)



Hey Torsten,



tosa schrieb:


> ein Lastenheft sagt aber auch folgendes aus:
> 
> 1. Teichform
> 2. Vorfilterung
> ...



Du bist damit angefangen... Mach Dir mal bitte Gedanken darüber, welche Punkte bei unserem primären Ziel (siehe mein vorgeschlagener Titel des Lastenheftes) wichtig wären, ordne sie in Dein Lastenheft ein und teile sie uns mit.

Lieben Dank und VG an euch beide...


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Sep. 2017)

Hei...ich war um 21:30 dann da...Dein Name stand noch da, aber wenn ich in den Chat rein bin, war ich alleine...
Mußten mit unserm "Schulanfänger" noch organisatorisches abklären...Baföganträge ausfüllen is echt nicht lustig :-(

Jo, wenn die Ansaugfläche der Patrone zu fein oder zu klein ist, im Verhältnis zum Durchsatz der Pumpe, bzw. wenn sie dicht macht wegen Bakterien oder Partikeln, 
Zieht die Pumpe so fest, das sich die Patrone zusammenzieht. Dann geht erstrecht kein Wasser mehr durch.
Das merkt man auch sehr schön an Innenfiltern mit alten Patronen..die werden mit der Zeit labberig und setzen dem Zug nixmehr entgegen.
Das ist immer das Phänomen, das in dem Fall kein Wasser mehr kommt..dann baut man die Patrone aus und schaut nach. Hm, alles sauber, alles gut...
Nix is gut, sobald die Pumpe wieder zieht, zieht sie wieder die Patrone zusammen und wieder geht nix. Deswegen müssen überall ab und zu die Filterschwämme früher oder später ersetzt werden. Es gibt welche, die als Gelddruckmaschine für den Filterhersteller fungieren (alle 1/4 Jahre fällig) und es gibt echt haltbare, die mind. 3 Jahre mitmachen, bevor sie anfangen nixmehr durchzulassen...
Noch Fragen?
VG Monika


----------



## Phiobus (19. Sep. 2017)

ja, was meinst du genau mit Ansaugfläche...

Edit, kann es mir fast selber denken. Du sprichst eher von z.B. den Filtern die im Pumpengehäuse integriert sind und im AQ hängen oder so, oder ?!

Hatte immer den Durchlauf-Teichfilter im Kopf, vielleicht noch mit externer Pumpe und Druckbetrieb.
Und denke, und denke, und denke.... wo ist da nur die Ansaugfläche...


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Sep. 2017)

Hei, es gibt auch mobile HMF
http://www.hmfshop.de/HMF-ProfiLine...biler-HMF-Reaktor-ProfiBlackLine-P70-2BL.html
Die haben eine Ansaugfläche rundum Die können auch mit einer Powerhead betrieben werden. Oder man steckt einfach auf die Powerheadpumpe eine große Patrone von 10x10x40cm. Das ist dann auch ein HMF.
Oder die Eckversion
 

 

An einem HMF über die schmale Seite eines Aquariums, ist die gesamte Fläche eine Ansaugfläche
 

 

Bei Filtern mit Gehäuse sind es meistens wenige schmale Schlitze. Die werden gernemal von Dreck zugesetzt...
Wenn man Garnelen oder Jungfische vor Ansaugen schützen muß und irgendwas Engmaschiges drüberzieht hat man ständig damit zu tun, das Ding gängig zu halten.
Bei HMF mit feinem Schaum sind alle Spatzen gefangen...
VG Monika


----------



## Phiobus (19. Sep. 2017)

ja danke, reicht schon, hab den ollen Hamburger trotz des Threadtitels grad nicht auf'm Schirm gehabt. Bin doch so'n oller Teichfuzzy

Gedankengänge bezüglich des Zusammenziehens:
Und das Zusammenziehen stellt bei Euch ein großes Problem dar ?
a) - bei der Eckvariante könnte ich mir vorstellen zu geringer Durchfluss, denn sie dichtet sich am Rand ja begrenzt selber ab, bloß der Radius wird geringer ?
b) - und bei Seiten-HMF dann wahrscheinlich wegen einem möglichen Kurzschluß der Matte

ojee, manche denken bestimmt auch: Mann der hat ja gar keine Ahnung von AQ's 
Leute, ihr habt recht !
Mein "Behältnis mit Wasser im Haushalt ist vielleicht mal ne Vase mit Blumen,
oder mein Zahnputzbecher wo meine Dritten drin schwimmen...
Und wenn da auf einmal Fischchen drin schwimmen sollten... dann muss ich mir aber Gedanken machen...

Ich hoffe ich kann mich wenigstens bei Dir mit einem Schmunzeln bedanken, liebste Monika !
Mensch sag mal, wie viel Becken hast Du eigentlich insgesamt ?

Und noch was...  ich will jetzt hier ja nicht Dein persönlicher Pflegefall werden, finde aber immer wieder, trotz das ich mir kein AQ zulegen will, so viel interessante Informationen in Deinen Absätzen, z.B.:


Biotopfan schrieb:


> Meine Pflanzenbecken funktionieren nur, wenn ich die Wasserwechselintervalle einhalte...


das es nett wäre wenn Du den ganzen anderen Interessierten mal einen kleinen Überblick der AQ-Welt durch entsprechende Links gibst. Z.B. wo man Euer Wissen bezüglich der Filtertechnik einmal überschlagen kann... gibt es auch eine gute Wissensdatenbank in Eurer Welt (was Du auf die schnelle parat hast und welche Seiten gut sind)...
für mich als kleines Nachschlagewerk um mal zu filtern was ist für UNS wichtig.

kurz zum Zitat: Es macht wirklich so viel Unterschied ...
Pflanzen-AQ nur mit Frischwassertausch, gegen Naturteich nur nachgefüllt durch Regen und Eintrag.,
Mein Gedankenansatz, ok, bei meinem Salat und Tomaten wo ich durch Ernte Energie entferne muss ich auch mal nachdüngen. Wenn dem so ist. was passiert wenn Du keine Pflanzen auslichtest... begrenzter Raum wächst zu, bei uns Verlandung  u.s.w. ...u.s.w. hochspannend !

Da fällt mir grad auf...

*Hallo Leute mit Interesse und Elan, wir warten hier immer noch auf eine Erweiterung des Teams (s. Threadtitel). Einfach melden und nicht schüchtern sein.*


----------



## tosa (19. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Hey Torsten,
> 
> Du bist damit angefangen... Mach Dir mal bitte Gedanken darüber, welche Punkte bei unserem primären Ziel (siehe mein vorgeschlagener Titel des Lastenheftes) wichtig wären, ordne sie in Dein Lastenheft ein und teile sie uns mit.



nee, nee..... du hast das Thema gestartet also fülle es mit Leben


----------



## Phiobus (19. Sep. 2017)

Hey Torsten,

ich glaube es gibt bessere Ansätze.
_Ich sage nicht: "mach Du allein" und ich liefer nix._
_Ich sage:  "Jeder liefert seine Gedankengänge - die müssen auch nicht allumfassend sein !"_
_WIR schmeißen Sie in einen Topf und suchen uns daraus aus was wir am Ende brauchen.
_
Keiner kann an Alles denken. Ich wäre sehr interessiert auch von Dir mit Deinem Erfahrungsschatz Deine Denkweise und Lösungsansätze zu erfahren.

Ich sehe mich nicht als Einzelkämpfer und Vormacher., nicht mal als Projektleiter.. (siehe weiter oben) da wird sowieso nur wieder von allen "rumgekrittelt"
Im Vergleich z.B. zu Dir bin ich fachlich doch noch ein paar Level drunter. Vielleicht laufe ich ohne Dein Wissen und das der Anderen auch in eine ganz falsche Richtung.
Meinst Du ich bin zuwenig Bereit Energie in ein Ziel zu investieren?
.
Früher habe ich meinen Jungs gesagt: "Jungs ihr werdet nicht für Probleme bezahlt, sonder wir brauchen eure Lösungen" und dann hat jeder seinen kleinen Teil beigetragen.
Wenn Du möchtest das ich mal vorlege und den Rahmen skizziere mache ich aber auch einen Vorschlag.
Ich spare mir bloß etwas Zeit, will Input von den Erfahrenen lesen um dann auch ein wenig zu kopieren und das Grundgerüst besser zusammenbasteln zu können.


----------



## tosa (19. Sep. 2017)

na, du kriegst doch deinen Input, setze doch einfach mal einen Teich fest, das ist die Grundlage für weitere sachliche Diskussionen. Wenn wir Eckdaten haben kann man darauf eine Lösung ansetzen. Und diese Eckdaten schmeisse einfach mal in den Raum. Du hattest irgendwo geschrieben das du eh am planen eines größeren Teiches bist. Nimm doch als Beispiel mal diese Planungswerte....


----------



## Teich4You (20. Sep. 2017)

Und...Was sind die ersten Ergebnisse der Untersuchung?


----------



## Phiobus (20. Sep. 2017)

Guten Morgen Florian,
wenn ich mir so manche Videoblogs im Netz anschaue, könnte es bei einigen schon für 10 Minuten Film reichen 

Edit:
Um nicht nur einen unnötigen Einzeiler hier stehen zu lassen füge ich mal meine momentanen Gedanken bei, nicht strukturiert, umfassend und einfach mal so.

Eine Teichform ist sicherlich für uns alle wichtig. Für meine Betrachtung vorerst nicht.
@Geisy fragt ja auch nicht was für eine Teichform man hat und liefert trotzdem Ergebnisse zu Filtermaterialmenge und Volumenstrom.

Insofern stehen meine Fragen an ihn / Euch noch im Raum:
- zum aktuellen Entwicklungsstand
- welche Grenzen wurden erkannt
Meine Meinung. Auf die Funktionsweise und speziell den physikalischen Aufbau des Filters spielt sie nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Das Wasservolumen eines Teiches könnte man mit den Vorgabe des Teich-Rechners:
"Pumpe = xxxx L/Std empf. Pumpenleistung"  erschlagen...
... und schon sind wir auch bei ganz vielen unterschiedlichen Teichformen und auch Größen was das Volumen angeht.
Denn die Filtermaterialmenge ist primär nicht vom Teichvolumen, sondern von dem Energieeintrag abhängig.

Mein Ansatz verfolgt vorerst:
Warum sollen wir nicht erst mal die Ergebnisse des Koi-/Teich-Rechners als gegeben hinnehmen. Wir wollen doch nicht alles neu erfinden.

... ich könnte jetzt noch einige Punkte aufzählen.... habe aber keine Zeit, da mein Urlaub vorbei ist.
Ich möchte erst mal vom "Kätzcheneffekt" (nur für Insider) weg. Etwas in den Raum schmeißen, hinlegen, die anderen rumraten lassen, um dann eventuell noch mal zu sagen:
"Ist falsch" und mit dem Zeigefinger zu fuchteln.

Insofern hätte ich gern Torsten's Gedankengänge zu seinen Begriffen gelesen.

Und hier noch mal ein _Aufruf an alle_ die sich gern auch_ positiv einbringen_ wollen. Los, haut in die Tasten !

Ja, ich traue mir zu, das allein zu machen. Klaube mir hier etwas Wissen zusammen, arbeite es auf und wende es an, stelle zwischendurch ein paar Fragen....
Hätte den den Charme das ich danach viel gelernt habe und ich auf dem Niveau von vielen von euch bin. Aber wenn ich es "alles allein" machen, suchen und lesen soll, dann brauch doch diesen Thread nicht...
Mal abgesehen davon, das ich hier ja das Risiko eingehen würde, das meine Ergebnisse von Dritten kommerziell vermarktet werden.

VG an Alle


----------



## Teich4You (20. Sep. 2017)

Das freut mich. Weiterhin erfolgreiches gelingen.


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2017)

<OT-Modus an>

Mal ganz ehrlich und völlig ab vom Fachlichen: In diesem Thread ist viel zu viel Drumherumtext (ich will nicht Gelaber schreiben), um noch einen sinnvollen Fachbeitrag daraus zu machen. Wer hier neu einsteigt, ist spätestens bei Seite 6 in Tiefschlaf verfallen oder resigniert in den Garten gegangen. Schade um die wenigen sinnvollen Beiträge, die sich hier verstecken. 

</OT-Modus aus>


----------



## tosa (20. Sep. 2017)

ich bin auch raus, warum soll ich hier einen Teich definieren oder ins leere meine Gedanken in den Raum schmeissen. Das ist bisher nichts sinnvolles bei rausgekommen. Um ein Filtervolumen muss man die Wassermenge, den Fischbesatz oder auch die Futtermenge kennen. Man kann schlecht sagen das für 1m3 Wasservolumen = 1m3 Filtermattenvolumen vorhanden ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Bei HMF mit feinem Schaum sind alle Spatzen gefangen...


Ich habe eine grobe Matte, nicht dieses normale Schaummaterial sondern so verklebte Fäden als Rückwand im 120 L Becken.
Nicht durchströmt. Hatte die Hoffnung das es besiedelt wird. Das da einiges an klein Garnelen drin unter schlüpfen kann. 
Steht jetzt so schon einige Jahre stabil. 

So richtig besiedelt sieht es nicht aus.....Garnelen habe ich noch keine da drinnen gesehen. Aquarium macht aber auch wenig bis keine Probleme.
Pflanzen wachsen sehr gut.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. Sep. 2017)

Eine todo Liste für einen Teichfilter ist sehr Schwer zu erstellen, denn es sind viel zu viele Faktoren die man berechnen muss.
Das fängt mit der Arbeit an die man dort reinstecken will beim Bauen und reinigen und hört bei der Umwälz rate auf, die für Fischpool höher ist als für Gartenteiche.

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2017)

Also ihr wollt unbedingt Teich mit Aquarium vergleichen 
Okay. Grobe vorabscheidung kann entfallen da ja drin kaum Blätter Tannennadeln oder Zapfen und ähnliches einrieseln.
Bleibt also euer Matenfilter.
Also wenn ich mir die Dinger in den Baumärkten anschau dann sind das auch wie beim Teich empfohlen 5 - 15% Filter. Die Pumpen laut Aufdruck eines " Herstellers" der empfohlen wurde für ein 100 Liter Becken bringen auch diese ca. genau in einer Stunde durch den Filter.
Jetzt werden hier mit Druckpumpen die Partikel durch ca 1 cm Starke Mattengepresst okay das ist noch relativ wenig Wiederstand zu den Matten für den Teich mit bis 5cm Stärke. 

Aber im Endeffekt bleibt sich das ganze gleich. 
Was wollt ihr also hier erreichen frag ich mich????


----------



## Phiobus (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallöchen Rene,

Vieles steht ja schon in den unendlichen weiten dieses Threads. Insofern antworte ich mal stichpunktartig.

"_Also ihr wollt unbedingt Teich mit Aquarium vergleichen_"
wer hat das behauptet... ich verhau ihn 

"_Grobe vorabscheidung kann entfallen da ja drin kaum Blätter Tannennadeln oder Zapfen und ähnliches einrieseln_"
Ich bin immer noch bei der Anwendung Teich, schließe bloß niemanden aus, egal ob Natur, Koipool, Fischteich.

"_Also wenn ich mir die Dinger in den Baumärkten anschau dann sind das auch wie beim Teich empfohlen 5 - 15% Filter._"
Ich würde eine Filter eher nach dem benötigten Filtermaterial, als nach der Wassermenge auslegen.

"Gepresst" könnte ich vielleicht noch bei einem Druckfilter so stehen lassen. Im üblichen Teichfilter funktioniert das systembetrachtet eher ebenfalls in Schwerkraft.

"Was wollt ihr also hier erreichen frag ich mich????"
Tja, das habe ich mich mittlerweile auch gefragt. Da sich wenige bisher involviert haben, scheint kein großes Interesse an einer näheren Betrachtung und "Entwicklung" von entsprechenden Tools vorzuherrschen. Ich selber könnte meinen Aufwand nicht mal wie Geisy/Zacky unter Werbung verbuchen. Insofern, muss ich für mich keine Ergebnisse erreichen und scheue den Aufwand als Einzelkämpfer voran zu laufen.
Aber mal schauen. Im Forum ist es ja auch gerade eher mau - vielleicht sind alle einfach so mit Ihrer Wintervorbereitung des Gartens und Teichs beschäftigt und es finden sich noch welche in der dunklen Jahreszeit.

Bis dahin, lieben Gruß
Tom


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2017)

Gut das du dich das auch fragst


----------



## Zacky (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallo.
Ich habe die Threads diesbezüglich zwar schon verfolgt, kann aber auch nicht mehr beitragen, als Andere schon geleistet haben. Da ich jetzt das eine oder andere Mal in den Threads jedoch spezifisch angesprochen wurde, will ich mich nochmal zu Wort melden.
(PS: Ich weiß zwar nicht, welchen Aufwand Du meinst, den ich oder Norbert als Werbung verbuchen könnten, aber auch das kann man nebenher klären.)



Phiobus schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch bei der Anwendung Teich, schließe bloß niemanden aus, egal ob Natur, Koipool, Fischteich.





Phiobus schrieb:


> Da sich wenige bisher involviert haben, scheint kein großes Interesse an einer näheren Betrachtung und "Entwicklung" von entsprechenden Tools vorzuherrschen.



Diese beiden Punkte passen aber leider auch nicht so zusammen. Das man hier niemanden ausschließen möchte, kann oder gar dürfte, ist schon richtig, aber es sind alles grundlegend verschiedene Ansichten und Erwartungen der jeweiligen Teichbesitzers. Ich denke, dass ist in den vergangenen Wochen klar geworden, dass man eben für jeden Teichtyp einen anderen objektiven Maßstab (individuell) ansetzen muss. Dazu kommt dann noch die große Unbekannte ==> das subjektive Empfinden des Teichbesitzers.

Aus diesem Grunde sehe auch ich hier einfach die Problematik, für all diese Faktoren ein einheitliches Tool zu entwickeln. Sollte dennoch Jemand ein solches Tool zur Gänze mal entwickeln oder entwickelt haben, wird er es sicherlich nicht kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen, da ein Aufwand für so viele Berechnungen mit möglichen Wahrscheinlichkeiten erfolgen müsste, dass es mit einer einfachen Excel-Tabelle sicherlich nicht gemacht ist. Das bislang beste "Tool" ist in meinem Augen noch immer das Forum und die Menschen dahinter, da gerade hier die subjektiven Anforderungen ihre Berücksichtigung finden könnten. Ein richtiger Teichplaner oder Teichbauer nimmt für eine solche umfangreiche Individualberatung richtig gutes Geld und dennoch ziehen & profitieren sie (heimlich und auch nur aus dem Hintergrund schauend) aus den hier eingebrachten Erfahrungen Einzelner oder eben Vieler. Eigenes Wissen bringen sie nicht oder eher halbherzig ein.



Phiobus schrieb:


> Ich würde eine Filter eher nach dem benötigten Filtermaterial, als nach der Wassermenge auslegen.



Das funktioniert so einfach nun auch wieder nicht, da wir hier auch schon wieder mehrere Faktoren und unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen haben. Ein Teich mit wenig Wasser & massiven Überbesatz (egal welcher Art) benötigt eine gewisse Art & Menge von Filtermaterial. Ein größerer Teich mit geringem Besatz kommt evtl., im Verhältnis betrachtet, mit einer kleineren Filteranlage mit weniger Medium klar. Aber ich kann auch nicht gleichzeitig sagen, dass ich zwar die vermeintlich ausreichende Menge an Filtermaterial einsetze, aber dass Filtermaterial auf Grund der mangelnden Behältergröße z. Bsp. nur auf 50 % ihrer Effizienz arbeiten kann. Ergo muss ich also schon darauf achten, dass das Filtermaterial auch zu 100% arbeiten kann, was wiederum u.a. die Behältergröße anspricht. Und so dreht sich das Ganze im Kreis und lässt sich halt nur bedingt in Formeln pressen, zu mal sich auch Gegebenheiten fortwährend verändern. Die Fische wachsen => mehr Futter => mehr Ausscheidungen => höherer Keimdruck / höhere biochemische Belastungen => notwendiges Mehr an Filtermedien => mehr Filterbehältervolumen => mehr Sauerstoff nötig und, und, und...

All das was bisher in irgendwelchen Formeln oder Standardfakten angegeben ist, ist auch nur aus der Erfahrung erwachsen und unterliegt auch dem stetigen Wandel mit der Entwicklung der Technik und der Weiterentwicklung moderner leistungsfähiger Filtermedien.

Ich erkenne deinen Aufwand schon an, aber über genau diese differenzierten Themen zu diesen Grundsatzfragen wurde in der Vergangenheit und wird in der Zukunft stets diskutiert, aber letztendlich kann man keine allgemein gültige Fassung erschaffen. Einzelne Bestandteile dieses Thema kann man in Formeln einbringen, aber auch das sind keine Erfolgsgarantien, sondern können nur Anhaltspunkte sein.


----------



## Phiobus (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Rico,

danke das Du Dir die Zeit genommen hast. Mit Aufwand meine ich natürlich den, den es benötigen würde Ergebnisse zu erzielen (z.B. Geisy's Koi-Rechner oder Dein Aufwand bei der Entwicklung von Lufthebern etc.). Mein großer Respekt hierfür und für eure Einstellung dies dem Forum nicht vorzuenthalten !

Eine angepasste Behältergröße sehe ich ja ebenfalls als sinnig und sie folgt natürlich aus der Menge und Einsatzart der Filtermaterialmenge (Beispiel: ruhendes Helix brauch weniger Behältervolumen als Bewegtes).  Aber ich unterschreibe halt nicht einen pauschalen Ansatz der Filter-(Behälter-) größe anhand der Teichgröße, sondern, wie geschrieben, basierend auf die eingebrachte/zu filternde Biomasse.
Sonst nehme ich bei 10% vom Koipool meine Rolexuhren und die Filterleistung reicht trotzdem nicht.

Ich meine es dreht sich nix im Kreis wenn Du den Hund meinst der sich ins Schwänzle beißen will.

Futterbiomasse + Umwelteintrag = Abzubauenden Biomasse
Werte der Filtermaterialhersteller (oder Erfahrunswerte) zur Abbaumenge des Materials => Filtermaterialmenge
Art/Einsatz des Materials => Filtervolumen

Nun, so Dinge wie das man die Filtermenge anhand von ausgewachsenen Tieren berechnet sehe ich als Grundlagen und brauchen wir alle nicht näher zu diskutieren.
Denn jeder will ja eine Zukunftssicherheit bei seinen Investitionen.

Ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht, dass jedes "Berechnungstool" einer persönlichen Beratung von Fachleuten hinterherhinken wird.
Aber: Wenn man die Menge an Aufwand die jede einzelne Beratung nach sich zieht addiert, ist der Aufwand im Vergleich zu praktikablen Lösungen und Berechnungstools expotentiell höher.

Nach wie vor. Ich bin bei Dir. Für mich würde der Aufwand den ich bereit bin einzubringen leider nur wenig erzielen. Und wenn ich es allein machen würde, schreibe ich vorher eher ein paar Filterhersteller an und würde mich als deren Consultant anbieten. Aber ich wollte halt etwas für das Forum leisten.

Insofern bin  ich gar nicht böse wenn man es mir ausredet. Ich spare eine Menge Zeit und Energie.
Mein Problem ist aber. Ich habe bisher noch keine für mich annehmbaren Argumente gelesen warum es nicht machbar wäre. Vielleicht liegt es an meiner Blauäugigkeit, vielleicht an noch mangelndem Wissen... ich sehe einfach kein NoGo.

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Geisy (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom

Ein Rechner braucht Zahlen und wenn du kein NoGo siehst dann fang an zu sammeln.
Da die abzubauende Biomasse und die Filtermaterialmenge schon berechnet wird fehlt ja nur noch die Filterbehältergröße.
Wie genau willst du das machen? Bitte um Beispielberechnungen.

z.B. Bürsten
Viele haben die benötigte Menge dicht gepackt in einen passenden Behälter gemacht. Filterleistung war OK aber die Reinigung war so anstrengend und dreckig das es meist aufgegeben wurde.
Aktuell bauen einige die Bürsten in Reihen mit großem Abstand ein um sie nicht rausnehmen zu müssen zum reinigen. Filterleistung ist so auch OK braucht aber viel mehr Platz.

Ziel muß immer sein den Dreck Zeitnah aus dem System zu bekommen.
z.B. Matten
Hier kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen die ohne Vorfilter zu verbauen, sonst verliert man durch die Reinigung mehrmals die Woche (auch im Winter) schnell den Spaß.

Ich denke wenn du anfängst Zahlen zu liefern und sagst wie du dir vorstellst das zu Berechnen wirst du auch Hilfe finden.
Solltest du dabei Schwierigkeiten haben hast du dein NoGo.

Gruß
Norbert, der nun gespannt auf Zahlen wartet.


----------



## Phiobus (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Norbert,

wie ich bereits schrieb kann ich selber keine Zahlen zur Auslegung liefern. Meine Qualitäten kann ich mangels "Männer-Teich" wohl eher im Bereich der näheren Betrachtung und Definition einbringen. Welche Auslegungsfälle sich als "optimal" heraus gestellt haben... dafür brauchen wir den Input von euch erfahrenen Anwendern.

Nun, wie irgendwo oben geschrieben, schließe ich ja keine Vorfilter aus - im Gegenteil. Auch wäre es schön - im Hinblick auf eine Endlösung -  Ergebnisse bzgl. Materialmenge bei "gemischten" Filtermaterial (zB. 30% Matten 70% __ Hel-X) ansetzen zu können. Die Entwicklung soll ja nicht bei Matten enden. Viele filtern ja auch nicht unbedingt nur mit einem Material. Auch wenn z.B. Hel-X mit Vorfilter sicherlich eine gute Lösung darstellt.

War das eigentlich auch mal ein Inhalt eurer Betrachtung? Also die Ergebnisse des Filtermaterial auf mehren Mengen auszugeben.

Gibt es eigentlich noch alle Threads bezgl der Entwicklung des Koi-Rechners, oder habt ihr euch auch ins "stille Kämmerlein" zurück gezogen?

Wenn ich sehe das hier doch einige ins Boot hüpfen, dann werde ich versuchen, mich dort komplett einzulesen. Dann werde ich auch nochmal ein oder zwei (Fragen) Threads eröffnen, da Dieser schon zu unübersichtlich ist.

Zu den Zahlenspielen. Also wir müssen nicht auf jeden Wunsch eines Anwenders eingehen. Wir können anhand eurer gemachten Erfahrungen diskutieren und einfach einen Auslegungsfall für entsprechende Medien vorgeben. Beispiel Hel-X bewegt 30% Füllung, Matten mit Abstand (x Zentimeter / längs oder quer /Mattendicke).
Darauf ließe sich sicherlich aufbauen.



Geisy schrieb:


> Norbert, der nun gespannt auf Zahlen wartet.



Na na na, nu aber keinen Druck aufbauen 

Lieben Gruß
Tom
Der es zu schätzen weiß, dass nun endlich immer mehr produktive Einwände und Erfahrungen gepostet werden.
Der aber auch hofft das Ihr es zu schätzen wisst, dass ein potentieller Schwimmteichbauer sich mit den Problemen von Koikishi's befassen möchte...


----------



## Geisy (26. Sep. 2017)

Wenn wir alle genauso viel dazu beitragen wie du, dann wird es was.

Gruß Norbert, der nun raus ist


----------



## Zacky (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom.


Phiobus schrieb:


> "gemischten" Filtermaterial (zB. 30% Matten 70% __ Hel-X)





Phiobus schrieb:


> War das eigentlich auch mal ein Inhalt eurer Betrachtung? Also die Ergebnisse des Filtermaterial auf mehren Mengen auszugeben.


Meintest Du diesen Zusammenhang? - wenn ja, dann kann ich Dir nur aus meiner Sicht berichten, dass es bei mir nicht Bestandteil war. Andererseits kann sich jeder User das auch selbst kurz ausrechnen, denn die Koirechner (zumindest auch meine Version) geben ja die theoretisch notwendige Abbau- bzw. Filteroberfläche in m² an, die man benötigen würde, um einen gewissen Prozentsatz von Futtermengen und deren Endprodukten abzubauen. Demnach kann ja jeder User sich die Flächenberechnung zu Grunde legen und dann prozentual nach seinen Wünschen das Filtermedium aufteilen.



Phiobus schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch alle Threads bezgl der Entwicklung des Koi-Rechners, oder habt ihr euch auch ins "stille Kämmerlein" zurück gezogen?


Den Thread gibt es hier im Forum ganz sicher noch, jedoch haben wir, Norbert und ich, dann irgendwann im Hintergrund weiter gemacht und entsprechende Infos bzw. Formelansätze/Formelwerte untereinander ausgetauscht, so dass Jeder von uns an seinen eigenen Tabellen/Formeln weitergearbeitet hat.


----------



## Phiobus (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Rico,

ja genau. Sicherlich sind da nur ein paar einfache Klicks oder wenige Berechnungen notwendig, aber auch diese kleine Variation hätte ja in der Ausgabe des Tools Anwendung finden können. Viele stehen halt mit der Mathe auf Kriegsfuß..
(auch ich vergesse ja ab und zu durch 5 zu teilen ;-)  )

Also den Thread wo Norbert seinen Rechner vorstellt habe ich gefunden. insofern finde ich sein letztes Statement


Geisy schrieb:


> Wenn wir alle genauso viel dazu beitragen wie du, dann wird es was.
> Gruß Norbert, der nun raus ist


eher schade. Denn auch in seinem Thread wurde kräftig und in meinen Augen oft sinnlos "rumgekrittelt"
Er sollte also wissen welche Gedanken und mittlerweile auch Motivation ich bezüglich der Reaktionen hier habe.
Du verweist dort auf einen anderen Thread (Hintergründe zur Entwicklung), den habe ich so schnell nicht gefunden. Auch hattest Du Dich geäußert das Ihr eine Betrachtung der Filterauslegung verworfen habt, ohne es genau zu begründen.

In einer Sache gebe ich Norbert bedingt recht. Ich habe bisher nicht mal 2 Stunden sinniert um meine Ansätze hier zu formulieren. Aber ich bin auch nicht bereit, hier wie wild "loszulaufen" für Leute welche viel Energie ins Miesmachen verschwenden können...
...aber wenn es darum geht ihre Kritik mit FAKTEN zu belegen die Motivation schlagartig nachlässt... und sie "raus sind".

Insofern bedanke ich mich bei den "Produktiven" (oder es waren) wie:
Monika, Zacky, Andre, Mitch, Helmut und Norbert
und würde vorschlagen wir wenden uns wieder unseren persönlichen Problemen zu.

Lieben Dank
Tom

End of Thread


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Monika, Zacky, Andre, Mitch, Helmut und Norbert


Da fehlen aber noch ein paar willige, die dir bzw anderen Vorschläge unterbreitet hätten, sofern du mit ein paar Rahmendaten rüberkommen würdest.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> ...aber wenn es darum geht ihre Kritik mit FAKTEN zu belegen die Motivation schlagartig nachlässt... und sie "raus sind".


So geht Forum. Lernen wir alle irgendwann. Gibt nämlich genug Leute die nur abgreifen. Dann war es zwar witzig und informativ für alle, aber so mancher versucht darauf Profit zu schlagen. Händler und Hersteller lesen hier auch fleißig mit. 

Dein Ziel: Ein Tool entwickeln, welches ausrechnet wieviel Matte bei bestimmten Futtereintrag und wie einzubauen und mit welcher Anströmung zu fahren und wieviel Abbauleistung? So habe ich es verstanden.

Meine Meinung dazu: Puhh....

Dein Input: Danke, bitte, müde sein, Namen erwähnen. Und ich bleibe dabei, du schreibst heftig geschwollen und überheblich. Vielleicht einfach mal einen Gang zurück fahren und auf eine simple Schiene wechseln. Stell deinen zukünftigen Teich vor mit ein paar Rahmenbedinungen. Daran kann man hervorragend herumplanen und fachsimpeln. Ob Luftheber oder Mattenfilter...egal. Neues Thema dazu ist gerne erwünscht, ebenso Fotos, Zeichnungen usw. Du wirst einem sonst leider immer suspekter. 

Und ja blabla ich habs mir einfach mal rausgenommen zu schreiben was die Mehrheit hier denkt. Glaub man nicht das hinter den Kulissen nicht auch diskutiert wird. Kannste akzeptieren oder nicht, drauf eingehen oder nicht, oder ignorieren. Ich ignoriere auch manche einfach weg. Aber ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn du nen Neustart machen würdest mit Teichplanung oder so. Ich habs auch geschafft und du weiß ja, mitlerweile bin ich oben angekommen...Rolls Royce-Teich und so!  Kannst du auch schaffen!


----------



## Phiobus (28. Sep. 2017)

Mein liebster Florian,

dann ist ja gut das jetzt alle wissen:


Teich4You schrieb:


> So habe ich es verstanden.


das z.B. Du nicht verstanden hast worum es geht...

Auf das Thema hier will ich nicht weiter eingehen. Es gibt aber schon jemand der sich mit dieser Problematik, schon seit geraumer Zeit, befasst.
Es wird aber dann eher in eine Art "kommerzielle Nutzung" gehen. Insofern gibt es von meiner Seite nicht mehr viel zu schreiben und das habe ich mit meinem "End of Thread" zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Da Dir ja anscheinend so bewusst ist das hier "hinter dem Rücken" kommuniziert wird...
Ich wurde von Personen darauf angesprochen ich hätte Deinen Teich in Relation zu einer Automarke gesetzt.
Hier mein Zitat:


Phiobus schrieb:


> Jungs Ihr wollt doch das die "kleinen Teichbekloppten" zu Euch aufschauen können. Dann bringt euer Wissen auch so rüber das auch die die nicht den Rolls Royce für Ihren Teich verkauft haben es verstehen können.


Mal im ernst Florian, wie kommst Du auf die Idee, das ich Dich/Deinen Teich damit gemeint habe ?


Oh, Du sprichst für die Mehrheit... dann entschuldige ich mich aber wirklich in aller Form und behaupte natürlich nun "das Gegenteil"...

Oh ja, bitte bitte Florian, bitte ignoriere mich einfach, ich möchte auch keine Tipps mehr von Dir haben... Du weißt doch selber das ich immer so schnell müde werde !


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2017)




----------



## tosa (28. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Es wird aber dann eher in eine Art "kommerzielle Nutzung" gehen



das ist genau das was ich erwartet habe. Dann wünschen wir doch dem kommerziellen hier alle viel Glück und er kann sich seine Daten selber zusammensuchen.


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Sep. 2017)

Dann ergibt dieser Satz aus dem Beitrag #9 sogar einen Sinn.


Phiobus schrieb:


> Ich denke da momentan eher an alle diejenigen welche ihr Wissen erweitern wollen oder auch diejenigen die es dringend benötigen (werden / wie ich wenn z.B. mein Neubau ansteht).


----------



## Teich4You (29. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> das ist genau das was ich erwartet habe. Dann wünschen wir doch dem kommerziellen hier alle viel Glück und er kann sich seine Daten selber zusammensuchen.



Ja mit dieser Aussage von Ihm bestätigt er ja eigentlich nur meine Vermutung. Also habe ich wohl leider Recht gehabt. 



Phiobus schrieb:


> Oh, Du sprichst für die Mehrheit... dann entschuldige ich mich aber wirklich in aller Form und behaupte natürlich nun "das Gegenteil"...



Übrigens spreche ich nicht für alle. Ich spreche nur für mich. 
Wenn alle anderen mit deiner Art und deinen Aussagen konform gehen, ist das auch ok.
Ich wollte einfach nur mal eine Lanze brechen und diese Farce hier beenden.
Daher habe ich mir es erlaubt die aus meiner Sicht vorherrschenden Schwingungen hier in Worte zu fassen. 



Phiobus schrieb:


> Oh ja, bitte bitte Florian, bitte ignoriere mich einfach, ich möchte auch keine Tipps mehr von Dir haben... Du weißt doch selber das ich immer so schnell müde werde !



Das wollten schon viele. 
Sieh es ein, es gibt gute und schlechte Phasen im Forum. 
Laute und leise.
Letzten Endes bin ich manchmal ein Unruheherd, aber versuche mich nicht zu verstecken und bin für Friedensgespräche oder Aussprachen bereit. 
Das habe ich bisher jedem angeboten.
Ob man darauf eingeht....steht jedem frei.


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2017)

So - und nun ist gut. Fachlich hat das ganze nix gebracht und bevor ihr Euch jetzt hier weiter gegenseitig anmosert, mach ich den Laden dicht.


----------

